# Deactivated over fake service dog!!!



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

You will be wasting your time, effort, and money suing her... and if you do sue her, it will be up to you to prove it was not a service dog, not for her to prove it was...


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

Dash cam dash cam dash cam


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This is what happens when normal, mentally healthy, reasonable people let the pablum-puking, liberal/communist politicians pass laws.
Liberalism is a mental disorder.
Voting them into power has consequences.
We (the people) can fix it.

OP is in California -- one of the worst.
The state is imploding as I write. Counties and cities are fighting Gov Moonbeams laws on allowing criminal aliens to live and prey amongst us. Tax paying producing people are leaving the state by the thousands, being replaced by all the takers and Democrap voters. Homeless have the right to poop on sidewalks, and business owners have the right to pay the taxes.

So, next time you vote, OP; remember. 
We (the people) get what we deserve.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Dash cam dash cam dash cam


OP already stated she said it was a service dog... I am assuming dash cam in this case would confirm she stated that...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

With Uber it’s guilty until proven innocent. Good luck. There’s always lyft.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

How do you know it was a fake service dog? You didn't mention in your post asking her if it was a service dog or not.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Fewber said:


> OP already stated she said it was a service dog... I am assuming dash cam in this case would confirm she stated that...


dash cam may have picked up her yelling at me..But how does a dash cam serve much of a purpose if she's not in the footage? I don't have a google car with cameras all over it. She never got in!! When I said, "that's a service dog?" she flipped out and told me to cancel the ride. She was clearly unstable and I felt unsafe letting her into my car. If I could have taken the dog and NOT her I would've. This area of Vista has a high fraud rate. The pool PAX make phony complaints to get free rides. It's an epidemic. I'm glad I didn't take her. I'm ending my Uber days with a shred of dignity. If I had let her in after her outburst she would've 1 starred me and made a complaint anyways..and I would be cleaning dog hair all day today. I have black cloth seats, and long dog hair can take at least an hour to clean up. I'm going after her in court to stop this from happening to more drivers. Firing me meant nothing to her..she was a heartless piece of crap.


----------



## GammaRayBurst (Jan 20, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> dash cam may have picked up her yelling at me..But how does a dash cam serve much of a purpose if she's not in the footage? I don't have a google car with cameras all over it. She never got in!! When I said, "that's a service dog?" she flipped out and told me to cancel the ride. She was clearly unstable and I felt unsafe letting her into my car. If I could have taken the dog and NOT her I would've of. This area of Vista has a high fraud rate. The pool PAX make phony complaints to get free rides. It's an epidemic. I'm glad I didn't take her. I'm ending my Uber days with a shred of dignity. If I had let her in after her outburst she would've 1 starred me and made a complaint anyways..and I would be cleaning dog hair all day today. I have black cloth seats, and long dog hair can take at least an hour to clean up. I'm going after her in court to stop this from happening to more drivers. Firing me meant nothing to her..she was a heartless piece of crap.


Show footage


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> How do you know it was a fake service dog? You didn't mention in your post asking her if it was a service dog or not.


out of 900 rides I've only had one PAX say they have a service dog. It was an old lady that reassured me the dog sits on the floor and she even brought a blanket. The other dog people were cool with the dog going in the hatchback..or the dogs were lap dogs that they could control. I'm speculating that this was not a service dog because I can spot a bullcrapper from 10 miles away. I saw it in her eyes and face..She was just a young person at the liquor store at 9pm with a huge dog. When I asked if that's a service dog, she gave no evidence to me, just started screaming that I will be fired. A real service dog owner would've yelled about their condition or shown a piece of paper that they take with them. She backed down way to fast for someone with a 40K dollar "service dog'. She was just young and entitled and knows the magic words, "service dog" Again it wasn't the dog that made me cancel..It was her yelling at me and threatening to fire me that caused the cancellation. Plus she told me to cancel it. She had some serious "Duper's Delight" going on. I've never had a dog toting PAX yell at me like that.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its so sad uber doesnt even check to see if shes lying, was she even blind????? if they deactivated you wouldnt they even investigate the facts??? so many fraudsters are going to claim service dogs bc they know the policy.......


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Did you ask her the two questions we are legally allowed to ask to clarify the service dog status? I understand your inclination to NOPE her from the start, she sounds like a psycho *****. 

If it's not a service dog, I'm sure there's a way to get Uber to find that information out. Can you ask Uber to speak with their rider? The answer they receive from Dani will either clear you or render you permanently deactivated.

With all of the warnings and threads about this issue, you can't be too shocked. 

Indignant pax + pax propensity to lie + people and their dogs = unfortunate trifecta of doom for drivers everywhere.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Julescase said:


> Did you ask her the two questions we are legally allowed to ask to clarify the service dog status? I understand your inclination to NOPE her from the start, she sounds like a psycho *****.
> 
> If it's not a service dog, I'm sure there's a way to get Uber to find that information out. Can you ask Uber to speak with their rider? The answer they receive from Dani will either clear you or render you permanently deactivated.
> 
> ...


pax lies, uber doesnt ever seek the truth.......


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

GammaRayBurst said:


> Show footage


I don't have a dash cam ...I don't want some bad scene forever on You tube . I have a career in music and that could cause me issues. Honestly I don't see how a dash cam would've helped me in this situation.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

If you have the 10s of thousands you will need to pursue this in court, then you did not need uber to begin with... stop letting your emotions get in the way of logical thinking... you will not win anything by suing her... and even if you did, good luck collecting...

I would like to also point out I am not in any way taking Uber's side here...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I'm speculating that this was not a service dog


Instead of speculating, asking her the two questions you're allowed to ask would've served you much better. You're not going to win that fight with pax.

I'm only commenting based on what you wrote in your post. I wasn't there, nor saw what happened.

From what I read, your first statement to her was "Hey, hey, come to the window; You can't take that dog in here". You could've simply asked if it was a service dog and what task it was trained to perform.

At the end of the day, Uber/Lyft will still deactivate you regardless. It's a lose lose situation. I'm better off letting them bring the dog in and charging a cleaning fee.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> its so sad uber doesnt even check to see if shes lying, was she even blind????? if they deactivated you wouldnt they even investigate the facts??? so many fraudsters are going to claim service dogs bc they know the policy.......


*".....was she even blind?????"*

Just a reminder that service dogs are used for a wide variety of physical, emotional, and medical reasons, only one of which is to assist folks who cannot see. Don't let the fact that a person who has 20/20 vision _and_ a service dog fool you; blindness is one of hundreds of disabilities that qualify.

99% of the time, we cannot tell what any given human being with a legitimate service dog needs that service dog for based on their physicality alone.

There are so many grey areas involved and so many intricacies surrounding the ADA law(s) - that's why it's such a debated and constantly misunderstood issue.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Fewber said:


> You will be wasting your time, effort, and money suing her... and if you do sue her, it will be up to you to prove it was not a service dog, not for her to prove it was...


3 words bud...."Legal Aid Society" Not my first rodeo in the courtroom. it will cost me NOTHING to sue her. just filling out paperwork


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

*
https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.

When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Did you ask her the two questions we are legally allowed to ask to clarify the service dog status? I understand your inclination to NOPE her from the start, she sounds like a psycho *****.
> 
> If it's not a service dog, I'm sure there's a way to get Uber to find that information out. Can you ask Uber to speak with their rider? The answer they receive from Dani will either clear you or render you permanently deactivated.
> 
> ...


This isn't a very common issue..I stayed up all night reading the forums..I did see that YOU are a huge dog fan and chime in on every dog related post. Good for you! This isn't really about dogs though..it's about letting unstable people into my car. You yell at me before I hit start trip...Bye Bye!!!



Pax Collector said:


> Instead of speculating, asking her the two questions you're allowed to ask would've served you much better. You're not going to win that fight with pax.
> 
> I'm only commenting based on what you wrote in your post. I wasn't there, nor saw what happened.
> 
> ...


it's good to know Julescase likes your post! Shocker. so you think if you took this crazy chick ..you could've simply taken her and charged a cleaning fee? And that's the end of it? You could easily be in the same boat except having a 1 * and a complaint about something like your driving or professionalism . These pool PAX are complete garbage. Side with whomever you and Julescase like.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

so whats the deal, isnt there some kind of doctors note or other documentation the owner has to have to prove its a service dog, any rider could just claim their vicious pooch is a "service" dog, and shouldnt uber demand this documentation before firing drivers?


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> 3 words bud...."Legal Aid Society" Not my first rodeo in the courtroom. it will cost me NOTHING to sue her. just filling out paperwork


Legal aid helps criminal defendants... not plaintiffs in a civil suit... in that sense you would have to find an attorney pro bono... maybe you should go look up gloria allred... then you can get your 15 mins of fame... possibly looking like an idiot...

Keep in mind ... uber can fire or deactivate you at any time for any reason, service dog complaint is not needed... you have no damages... you will collect nothing...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> it's good to know Julescase likes your post! Shocker. so you think if you took this crazy chick ..you could've simply taken her and charged a cleaning fee? And that's the end of it? You could easily be in the same boat except having a 1 * and a complaint about something like your driving or professionalism . These pool PAX are complete garbage. Side with whomever you and Julescase like.


Like I said, I wasn't there. I would've handled it differently though. Why pick a fight I can't win? Seems to me like you lost.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

you screwed yourself outta a job the minute you engaged in conversation with her


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> so whats the deal, isnt there some kind of doctors note or other documentation the owner has to have to prove its a service dog, any rider could just claim their vicious pooch is a "service" dog, and shouldnt uber demand this documentation before firing drivers?


No documentation is required.

https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Like I said, I wasn't there. I would've handled it differently though. Why pick a fight I can't win? Seems to me like you lost.


Agreed... and sometimes you just need to grin and bear it... cause it is not worth the hassle, stress, or job loss...


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


Let me get this straight...you are ending your shift and a pretty young lady and her beautiful lab want a ride. You were foolish to not accept and got what you deserved. I hope your story serves as a nice lesson for active drivers.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Let me get this straight...you are ending your shift and a pretty young lady and her beautiful lab want a ride. You were foolish to not accept and got what you deserved. I hope your story serves as a nice lesson for active drivers.


Even if the lady was not pretty... the dog would have been adorable enough to certainly ride...


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> No documentation is required.
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


what if the pax is lying and just wants a dog to get the free ride


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> what if the pax is lying and just wants a dog to get the free ride


Thus the two questions you can ask them. Whether it's a service dog or not, and if so, what service it's trained to perform.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Thus the two questions you can ask them. Whether it's a service dog or not, and if so, what service it's trained to perform.


what if they lie and say its a service dog and its not.....wonder if uber trys to verify if they fire a driver they should.....


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> what if they lie and say its a service dog and its not.....wonder if uber trys to verify if they fire a driver they should.....


Which most of them do; but you as a driver, ask yourself this: "Is it really worth getting deactivated over?"

The law sides with them and so do Uber and Lyft. Two big fights you can't win. I'll take the dog.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


Bingo...!

you hit the new *deactivated* bonus...

You demand to be reimbursed your days off...

Rumor has it they are paying $150...

not a great amount butt...

Better then nothing...

Key words are dash cam...

And "sue the rider"...(save for last)

Good luck...!

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> No documentation is required.
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html


That is the problem. Service animals need to be certified and registered.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

mikes424 said:


> That is the problem. Service animals need to be certified and registered.


In a perfect world, yes.


----------



## Neverceasing (May 2, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> dash cam may have picked up her yelling at me..But how does a dash cam serve much of a purpose if she's not in the footage? I don't have a google car with cameras all over it. She never got in!! When I said, "that's a service dog?" she flipped out and told me to cancel the ride. She was clearly unstable and I felt unsafe letting her into my car. If I could have taken the dog and NOT her I would've of. This area of Vista has a high fraud rate. The pool PAX make phony complaints to get free rides. It's an epidemic. I'm glad I didn't take her. I'm ending my Uber days with a shred of dignity. If I had let her in after her outburst she would've 1 starred me and made a complaint anyways..and I would be cleaning dog hair all day today. I have black cloth seats, and long dog hair can take at least an hour to clean up. I'm going after her in court to stop this from happening to more drivers. Firing me meant nothing to her..she was a heartless piece of crap.


Other members here have said that if you mentioned in email that you have a dashcam will often resolve it. Reporting pax first before they report you helps too. Just keep on the fact that she started yelling and demanded you canceled the ride. Good luck to you.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> its so sad uber doesnt even check to see if shes lying, was she even blind????? if they deactivated you wouldnt they even investigate the facts??? so many fraudsters are going to claim service dogs bc they know the policy.......


She doesn't have to be blind for a service animal.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> This isn't a very common issue..I stayed up all night reading the forums..I did see that YOU are a huge dog fan and chime in on every dog related post. Good for you! This isn't really about dogs though..it's about letting unstable people into my car. You yell at me before I hit start trip...Bye Bye!!!
> 
> it's good to know Julescase likes your post! Shocker. so you think if you took this crazy chick ..you could've simply taken her and charged a cleaning fee? And that's the end of it? You could easily be in the same boat except having a 1 * and a complaint about something like your driving or professionalism . These pool PAX are complete garbage. Side with whomever you and Julescase like.


Yikes!! Didn't mean to strike such an obviously raw, exposed, massive, throbbing nerve......

Just trying to remind you, in case you actually needed the Uber gig, that there are certain steps and processes in place that allow drivers to KEEP THEIR JOBS while at the same time protecting their cars/personal property from scammers who want to pass their pets or ESAs off as SDs.

But hey, you do you Boo - my apologies for offering input on the incident you so obviously handled with such grace and professionalism.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> so whats the deal, isnt there some kind of doctors note or other documentation the owner has to have to prove its a service dog, any rider could just claim their vicious pooch is a "service" dog, and shouldnt uber demand this documentation before firing drivers?


No, the animals do not have to have papers, vests, or anything.All the person has to say is that this is a service animal, and we have to let them in the car.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Like I said, I wasn't there. I would've handled it differently though. Why pick a fight I can't win? Seems to me like you lost.


(Will my head be snapped off for liking this post? LMAO)



dnlbaboof said:


> what if the pax is lying and just wants a dog to get the free ride


Those damn dogs, always expecting a free ride.





dnlbaboof said:


> what if they lie and say its a service dog and its not.....wonder if uber trys to verify if they fire a driver they should.....


If you plan on driving for U/L, you really really need to educate yourself on the ADA's laws on service animals, how drivers are to proceed when a rider has a service animal, and what will get a driver deactivated faster than you can say " ididnttakeaserviceanimal" if you decide to reject a pax with a legitimate service animal.

Good luck!! And in all seriousness, read the service dog threads written by UP's resident service dog expert Pawtism


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Julescase said:


> (Will my head be snapped off for liking this post? LMAO)


Thanks for taking the risk and liking it regardless


----------



## jboi (Oct 24, 2017)

Dam. That sucks ----These service dog owners need to have documentations that indicating that their dogs are "service dogs", so that they can show that to drivers prior to the trip. Or at least, Uber should state that on the app before drivers can accept the trips and get a higher rate / compensation.....
siggghhhh..............If drivers are actual employees, probably there will be an easy argument with unlawful termination, but Drivers are independent contractors - so it can be different story, it will just be eliminating business partnership. Consult with employment lawyer, there is probably a shot...
Keep us posted.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I don't have a dash cam ...I don't want some bad scene forever on You tube . I have a career in music and that could cause me issues. Honestly I don't see how a dash cam would've helped me in this situation.


Correct; a dashcam would not help much in these incidents. When a pax shows up at your door with a dog, you take your cellphone out of its holder, hit the video record button and you point it out the window and record the pax. With UberLyft you are guilty until proven innocent. You _must_ take video of any pax who claims a service animal if you are a driver who does not take non-service animals.

You also approached this the wrong way. You shouldn't say that you don't take dogs. You should first ask if it is a service animal, and if the pax claims that it is then you ask the question about what tasks it has been trained to perform.

This video shows how to handle these situations. This woman tried to pass of an emotional support dog as a service animal and falsely reported failure to take a service animal to Lyft, and also falsely claimed that I was rude to her. Lyft suspended my account immediately and demanded an explanation. I sent the video to Lyft and it saved my account; they reactivated my account straight away. No apology, of course.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


So you've been doing this how long and learned nothing? #dashcam


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

There are several large dog breeds used as guide dogs so not sure why you were thrown off at the fact that it was a large golden retriever.

Labs, golden retrievers and German Shepards (not as frequently) are some of the breeds used.

Drove a younger lady whom had a German Shepard, she was deaf. The dog had absolutely no odor, laid on the floor (as it should) and nary a peep out of either one of them. Didn't even leave a hair behind.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Article on FAKE Service Animals.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...fake-service-dogs-n871541?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

So, for full disclosure, I read the original post, and kinda skimmed through the responses, as it's 3 pages long at this point hehe. Assuming her voice was captured on your dash cam, here's how I imagine it going down (if you go the lawsuit route). You're going to say (or have said here) that it wasn't the dog, it was her attitude that you were rejecting the ride because of. She's going to say "before I even got in (after I asked if it was for Dani) the first thing he said was "you can't take that dog in here" and your own dash cam is going to confirm that (as you said that's what you said that you said) and that's why I got an attitude. I told him it was a service dog, and he said "that's a service dog?" as if he didn't believe me, and that's why I was so mad and told him to cancel the ride.

Bottom line, the "it was her attitude, not the dog" argument isn't going to work well for you, as your own dash cam would be evidence against you on it. However, all that being said, if you still want to try the lawsuit route, the way you do it is this. File a small claims suit against Uber and "Jane Doe".. then get a subpoena for Uber's records (you file for one, the court grants it), Uber will then have to tell you the account holders name anyway (I'm guessing the Account Holder won't be the woman as she asked if it was for "Dani" not "I'm Dani"), so once you amend it to include the account holder's name and drop uber from it, you can contact them and find out if it's her. If it's not her, you can ask them her name, if they won't tell you, then you have to get another subpoena on them for her name, then they legally have to tell you (a judge will make them ultimately if they refuse still), and you amend again putting her name on it. Then the court hears it and the example I opened this post with likely takes place.

For the record, Golden Retrievers are probably the #1 (they might have fallen to #2 now, Labrador Retrievers are moving up) most commonly used service dog. They are definitely in the top 3, along with Labrador Retrievers and German Shepherds. So, why that would be surprising I'm not sure. However, if you really still believe it was a fake service dog, you can bring that up in court and while you can't ask for any kind of proof, the court can (and likely will). If she's a faker, she can be outed there. If she lies to the judge and then is proved to be a faker, you very well could win. There are a lot of if's there though. Not everyone is as calm as I am about explaining things. Her reaction could very well be the reaction of someone with a legitimate need for a service dog who doesn't have the patience (or can't stay calm enough) to explain things out. On the other hand, she could just be a standard pax... who knows? I guess it's going to come down to how strongly you believe it really was a fake. But if you're basing it just on the fact that it's a Golden Retriever, I felt it was important that you know how common those are in the service dog world.

Lastly, people are telling you about the 2 questions, the first is "is it a service dog required for a disability" (but she had already stated it was a service dog), so the second is "what tasks is it trained to perform?", and elelegido's video is an excellent example of using that to weed out the fakes (few posts above this). So good, in fact, that I used it in a response on that Ultimate Service Dog Guide (which is long reading, but very educational on the subject). https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/ I'd really like all drivers to read it so that they have this knowledge BEFORE they get a service dog situation and wind up in a deactivation mess trying to fight their way out of it. I know in this case it's a bit late, but hopefully I've given you some answers that can help.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> So, for full disclosure, I read the original post, and kinda skimmed through the responses, as it's 3 pages long at this point hehe. Assuming her voice was captured on your dash cam, here's how I imagine it going down (if you go the lawsuit route). You're going to say (or have said here) that it wasn't the dog, it was her attitude that you were rejecting the ride because of. She's going to say "before I even got in (after I asked if it was for Dani) the first thing he said was "you can't take that dog in here" and your own dash cam is going to confirm that (as you said that's what you said that you said) and that's why I got an attitude. I told him it was a service dog, and he said "that's a service dog?" as if he didn't believe me, and that's why I was so mad and told him to cancel the ride.
> 
> Bottom line, the "it was her attitude, not the dog" argument isn't going to work well for you, as your own dash cam would be evidence against you on it. However, all that being said, if you still want to try the lawsuit route, the way you do it is this. File a small claims suit against Uber and "Jane Doe".. then get a subpoena for Uber's records (you file for one, the court grants it), Uber will then have to tell you the account holders name anyway (I'm guessing the Account Holder won't be the woman as she asked if it was for "Dani" not "I'm Dani"), so once you amend it to include the account holder's name and drop uber from it, you can contact them and find out if it's her. If it's not her, you can ask them her name, if they won't tell you, then you have to get another subpoena on them for her name, then they legally have to tell you (a judge will make them ultimately if they refuse still), and you amend again putting her name on it. Then the court hears it and the example I opened this post with likely takes place.
> 
> ...


One thing the OP is not accounting for is that this pax can also turn around and sue or countersue him as well... OP should seriously consider the consequences of his own actions... like I stated before, actions based on emotion will not get you anywhere in this type of situation...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

jboi said:


> Dam. That sucks ----These service dog owners need to have documentations that indicating that their dogs are "service dogs", so that they can show that to drivers prior to the trip. Or at least, Uber should state that on the app before drivers can accept the trips and get a higher rate / compensation.....
> siggghhhh..............If drivers are actual employees, probably there will be an easy argument with unlawful termination, but Drivers are independent contractors - so it can be different story, it will just be eliminating business partnership. Consult with employment lawyer, there is probably a shot...
> Keep us posted.


There is no documentation for them to give. About half of service dogs are owner trained, so I suppose they could print up a certificate that says they did the training, but how is that any different from them just verbally telling you? After all, I could print a certificate that says I'm the Emperor of the Universe and it would have just as much weight. Any "documentation" someone wants to show you is almost a sure sign that it's a fake service dog (as they have certificates and IDs for sale on the internet for the fakers).

As for showing it in the app, that will never happen. It would open the door to discrimination. As for rate/compensation, I suppose Uber/Lyft could give you more (that's not technically illegal), but they couldn't collect more from the pax (as that would be illegal), so they'd have to do it from their own pocket.... yeah, we all know Uber/Lyft, that's never going to happen either. While I do deal with a lot of employment law (ADA accommodations stuff and retaliatory firings mostly), I can't say that I'm an employment law expert. However, I am more knowledgeable than most, and can say that not only can they dismiss an independent contractor for any non protected reason (for example, they could decide they don't like the fact that your car is yellow), this is one that they have very clearly stated they would deactivate for, and would be considered giving warning on. I wouldn't expect much hope that route.



Fewber said:


> One thing the OP is not accounting for is that this pax can also turn around and sue or countersue him as well... OP should seriously consider the consequences of his own actions... like I stated before, actions based on emotion will not get you anywhere in this type of situation...


THIS ^

Thank you for bringing it up, I neglected to mention that. Let's say it is a real service dog (especially if she proves it in court).. She will now have your name (or could go through the same procedure I described to you to get hers, to get yours) and can sue you federally (civil rights violation), and in Cali she can press charges against you for denying her service because of her service dog (a misdemeanor charge which can result in an arrest, and a criminal record), PLUS she can go after you civilly in Cali as well (although on the state level, they usually only award like 3,000 bucks for that, she'd be wiser, financially to go after you federally). So, if it is a real service dog, you may have gotten lucky to simply be deactivated. On the flip side though, if it's proven to be a fake, the state can charge her with faking a service animal (which is also a misdemeanor crime in Cali, so she could be facing the criminal record/arrest, if it's fake). Again, how sure are you that it was a fake (you'd be betting your financial future on it)

An example of being sued federally on it.... A tiny little convenience store in Oregon called "Duck Stop" assumed (incorrectly as it turns out) that a woman with 2 service dogs, must be faking because she had 2, and refused her service. Two or three times as I understand it. Apparently they even followed her around once harassing her. She sued them federally, and asked for $30,000. She proved they were service dogs in court, that they had denied her (they didn't dispute that), and that they followed her around. The federal jury came back and awarded her $60,000 (they doubled it because of the added harassment). It can and does happen, and it's not cheap when it does.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

With no dash cam to record anything, this woman would have gotten you deactivated no matter what. Even if she admitted to you that it wasn't a service animal, all she had to do was lie to Uber and they would have believed her over you. The way Uber looks at it is they would rather lose a driver than get sued for discrimination and the bad publicity that goes with it.


----------



## UberMD1989 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think your stronger claim for canceling would be that the passenger wasn't the account holder.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

*Penalties under Penal Code 365.7 PC*
Service dog fraud is a misdemeanor in California law.10

The potential penalties include:

Misdemeanor (summary) probation;
Up to six (6) months in county jail; and/or
A fine of up to one thousand dollars ($1,000).11

https://www.shouselaw.com/service-dog.html


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I don't have a dash cam ...I don't want some bad scene forever on You tube . I have a career in music and that could cause me issues. Honestly I don't see how a dash cam would've helped me in this situation.


These types of posts tend to coalesce fairly quick.

_"I have a career in music."_

Frankly, given your inability to listen to others with more experience than yourself, I highly doubt that.

NOT ONLY do you not have a dash cam, but YOU REFUSE TO ADMIT YOUR MISTAKES AND GET ONE?!

Because _"...I don't want some bad scene forever on You tube ."_

What are you even talking about!? It's YOUR DASH CAM. Only YOU would determine if a clip goes to youtube or not.

You have enough time and money to "Sue Uber" but not enough to get a Dash Cam or understand how your local laws protect EVERYONE but yourself.

Welp, good luck with that music career. LOL. You'll be eaten alive...

Side Note: California is a 2 party consent state, meaning that those with dashcams need to have signage and/or verbal statement to passenger. Check your local laws!


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


You can't make her prove shit. You denied her access with the dog without even asking if it was a service dog. Mistake on your part



O-Side_Uber said:


> out of 900 rides I've only had one PAX say they have a service dog. It was an old lady that reassured me the dog sits on the floor and she even brought a blanket. The other dog people were cool with the dog going in the hatchback..or the dogs were lap dogs that they could control. I'm speculating that this was not a service dog because I can spot a bullcrapper from 10 miles away. I saw it in her eyes and face..She was just a young person at the liquor store at 9pm with a huge dog. When I asked if that's a service dog, she gave no evidence to me, just started screaming that I will be fired. A real service dog owner would've yelled about their condition or shown a piece of paper that they take with them. She backed down way to fast for someone with a 40K dollar "service dog'. She was just young and entitled and knows the magic words, "service dog" Again it wasn't the dog that made me cancel..It was her yelling at me and threatening to fire me that caused the cancellation. Plus she told me to cancel it. She had some serious "Duper's Delight" going on. I've never had a dog toting PAX yell at me like that.


You only had one service dog, but you know what a service dog owner would say? There is no piece of paper that proves service dog status. You're done


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


You're screwed. It's all heresay


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

The OP seems to have disappeared... was it something we said...?


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

*****UPDATE******
I have been RE-ACTIVATED by Uber! As I suspected...I do NOT have to let crazy people into my car that threaten me, regardless of their fake service dog.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

O-Side_Uber said:


> 3 words bud...."Legal Aid Society" Not my first rodeo in the courtroom. it will cost me NOTHING to sue her. just filling out paperwork


You will never get her last name. Uber will never provide it due to _Privacy Laws.
_
Read up on the laws concerning Service Animals. Only way you will not experience perma-deactivation would have been to ask the two _allowed_ questions. Instead you said, _"you can't take that dog in here"
_
https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm

_
When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform. Staff cannot ask about the person's disability, require medical documentation, require a special identification card or training documentation for the dog, or ask that the dog demonstrate its ability to perform the work or task.

Allergies and fear of dogs are not valid reasons for denying access or refusing service to people using service animals. When a person who is allergic to dog dander and a person who uses a service animal must spend time in the same room or facility, for example, in a school classroom or at a homeless shelter, they both should be accommodated by assigning them, if possible, to different locations within the room or different rooms in the facility.
_


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

I love how I get ganged up on by the other drivers on this site...Some of you owe me an apology.


YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> These types of posts tend to coalesce fairly quick.
> 
> _"I have a career in music."_
> 
> ...


I play guitar for an iconic 80's heavy metal singer...I get paid $1000 a night for that. I'm signed to Frontiers records in Italy and not only receive thousands for making records..I also get royalties from the past 5 albums I've recorded. I have more talent in my middle finger than all the lame Uber Shill posters on this site. I live in San Diego..It's expensive here...Uber has helped me keep my bills paid on time between gigs. Anything else you want to add to this thread?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I love how I get ganged up on by the other drivers on this site...Some of you owe me an apology.





O-Side_Uber said:


> I play guitar for an iconic 80's heavy metal singer...I get paid $1000 a night for that. I'm signed to Frontiers records in Italy and not only receive thousands for making records..I also get royalties from the past 5 albums I've recorded. I have more talent in my middle finger than all the lame Uber Shill posters on this site. I live in San Diego..It's expensive here...Uber has helped me keep my bills paid on time between gigs. Anything else you want to add to this thread?


Yes.

*NEVER DRIVE WITHOUT A DASH CAM!!!! *

and cut down on those 'pills between gigs.'

I remember rocket scientist I worked with at NASA, he thought he was smarter than everyone else. This was his project:

_NASA lost its $125-million Mars Climate Orbiter because spacecraft engineers failed to convert from English to metric measurements when exchanging vital data before the craft was launched, space agency officials said Thursday._

_A navigation team at the Jet Propulsion Laboratory used the metric system of millimeters and meters in its calculations, while Lockheed Martin Astronautics in Denver, which designed and built the spacecraft, provided crucial acceleration data in the English system of inches, feet and pounds._


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> ​
> Yes.
> 
> *NEVER DRIVE WITHOUT A DASH CAM!!!! *
> ...


NASA are bigger frauds than the Uber diva's that try to bring fake service dogs. Man has never been in "Outer Space" pew pew pew (laser blast sounds)


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I love how I get ganged up on by the other drivers on this site...Some of you owe me an apology.


When you attack a respected member of this community, you get what you deserve.

Besides, You started the whole confrontation with the pax, by asking "you are not bringing that dog are you?" If you just had asked is that a service animal, this whole thing could have been avoided.

So instead of manning up and say oops, my bad, I see what I did wrong and learn from it, you just keep going off how crazy the pax was.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> its so sad uber doesnt even check to see if shes lying, was she even blind????? if they deactivated you wouldnt they even investigate the facts??? so many fraudsters are going to claim service dogs bc they know the policy.......


Oh for heaven sakes we've been over this and over this and over this! A rider doesn't have to prove that it's a service dog! They just have to say it is, and you just have to refuse it, and instant deactivation. That's all, there's nothing else to discuss! It's not Uber, it's not Lyft, it's the law! The simple way to avoid this every single time is to just take the rider and the dog. Sounds to me like this rider didn't get upset until the driver refused, and if it truly was a service dog then she was right to get upset.

I truly don't understand why people continue to come to this forum confused about how this works, and continue to be outraged at the consequences for violating the policy. There is no gray area here.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> There is no documentation for them to give. About half of service dogs are owner trained, so I suppose they could print up a certificate that says they did the training, but how is that any different from them just verbally telling you? After all, I could print a certificate that says I'm the Emperor of the Universe and it would have just as much weight. Any "documentation" someone wants to show you is almost a sure sign that it's a fake service dog (as they have certificates and IDs for sale on the internet for the fakers).
> 
> As for showing it in the app, that will never happen. It would open the door to discrimination. As for rate/compensation, I suppose Uber/Lyft could give you more (that's not technically illegal), but they couldn't collect more from the pax (as that would be illegal), so they'd have to do it from their own pocket.... yeah, we all know Uber/Lyft, that's never going to happen either. While I do deal with a lot of employment law (ADA accommodations stuff and retaliatory firings mostly), I can't say that I'm an employment law expert. However, I am more knowledgeable than most, and can say that not only can they dismiss an independent contractor for any non protected reason (for example, they could decide they don't like the fact that your car is yellow), this is one that they have very clearly stated they would deactivate for, and would be considered giving warning on. I wouldn't expect much hope that route.
> 
> ...


Anyone can sue anyone for anything....but as I've said in previous posts...LIARS and FABRICATORS rarely take things to that level. It takes zero effort for a PAX to submit a complaint. Showing up to court and testifying in front of a jury is a whole other ballgame. These liars will never take it that far. I am an honest guy and I fear no evil...Bring it!!!!


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

BurgerTiime said:


> So you've been doing this how long and learned nothing? #dashcam


This guy's first problem was that he accepted a pool ride....


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Cklw said:


> When you attack a respected member of this community, you get what you deserve.
> 
> Besides, You started the whole confrontation with the pax, by asking "you are not bringing that dog are you?" If you just had asked is that a service animal, this whole thing could have been avoided.
> 
> So instead of manning up and say oops, my bad, I see what I did wrong and learn from it, you just keep going off how crazy the pax was.


Yeah so??? It's weak Uber drivers like you that make these PAX think they can walk all over us for a $3 fare.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> ....but as I've said in previous posts...LIARS and FABRICATORS rarely take things to that level. It takes zero effort for a PAX to submit a complaint.


I agree with you 100% IN PRINCIPLE

the ratings system is more broke than those poor people forced to use their own cars giving rides to strangers.

AND I MYSELF HAVE STATED, *now that I have a dashcam,* if a pax were to make the accusation that I am driving "impaired" / "high" / "intoxicated" I will personally make it my mission to sue for defamation in court if lyft does not instantly deactivate the PAX and REMOVE THE RATiNG.

My gripe with you, is that YOU REFUSE TO LISTEN TO REASON AND LOGic AND GET A $30 dashcam.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

drive4lyft69 said:


> This guy's first problem was that he accepted a pool ride....


I'm not sure what you mean by that....I never "opted in" for Pool. Uber started throwing me Pool requests about a month ago..and now 80% of my requests are POOL...the other 20 % are Uber-X Long Pick-Up fee Possible. I rarely get normal X-rides anymore. My acceptance rate would only be 2% if I didn't take Pool. They are the highest fares of the day as of recently.



CTK said:


> Oh for heaven sakes we've been over this and over this and over this! A rider doesn't have to prove that it's a service dog! They just have to say it is, and you just have to refuse it, and instant deactivation. That's all, there's nothing else to discuss! It's not Uber, it's not Lyft, it's the law! The simple way to avoid this every single time is to just take the rider and the dog. Sounds to me like this rider didn't get upset until the driver refused, and if it truly was a service dog then she was right to get upset.
> 
> I truly don't understand why people continue to come to this forum confused about how this works, and continue to be outraged at the consequences for violating the policy. There is no gray area here.


Clearly there IS a grey area, or I wouldn't be working today. The dog lovers on this site need to put their fear aside and think logically. Why would you let a crazy person into your car? Because they have a service dog???????? Listen to yourself. No one that's posted on this thread gets it. You yell or threaten me...IM NOT TAKING YOU!!! End of story. And to the dash camera people. Your accounts would still be on hold. I was re-activated in less than 24 hours.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

O-Side_Uber said:


> The other dog people were cool with the dog going in the hatchback..or the dogs were lap dogs that they could control. I'm speculating that this was not a service dog because I can spot a bullcrapper from 10 miles away.


This should hold up in court. :/



jboi said:


> If drivers are actual employees, probably there will be an easy argument with unlawful termination


It matters not, federal law requires us to take service animals.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

wk1102 said:


> This should hold up in court. :/
> 
> It matters not, federal law requires us to take service animals.


Take all the "service animals" you want bud. This was a POOL ride and this woman was insane. I saw the red flags, kept my doors locked and held my ground. Uber on dude


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> This was a POOL ride and this woman was insane.


she's not the one giving rides to complete strangers for $3


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I love how I get ganged up on by the other drivers on this site...Some of you owe me an apology.
> 
> I play guitar for an iconic 80's heavy metal singer...I get paid $1000 a night for that. I'm signed to Frontiers records in Italy and not only receive thousands for making records..I also get royalties from the past 5 albums I've recorded. I have more talent in my middle finger than all the lame Uber Shill posters on this site. I live in San Diego..It's expensive here...Uber has helped me keep my bills paid on time between gigs. Anything else you want to add to this thread?


I do not owe you anything... and you should keep in mind you are probably on Uber's hit list... one more even if the silliest of mistakes and you will prob be permanently deactivated...

And, if anyone else is like me here, no one cares for your showboating... in other words, I could care less what you do otherwise for a living... oh, and that middle finger of yours... feel free to stick it where the sun does not shine... that is prob where all your talent lies anyways...


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Fewber said:


> on Uber's hit list...


i don't even drive for Uber, but I am on the list.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Fewber said:


> I do not owe you anything... and you should keep in mind you are probably on Uber's hit list... one more even if the silliest of mistakes and you will prob be permanently deactivated...
> 
> And, if anyone else is like me here, no one cares for your showboating... in other words, I could care less what you do otherwise for a living... oh, and that middle finger of yours... feel free to stick it where the sun does not shine... that is prob where all your talent lies anyways...


BWAHAHAHA Jealous much? I wasn't showboating. That poster implied that I don't have an actual music career. Thus, I corrected them.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> BWAHAHAHA Jealous much? I wasn't showboating. That poster implied that I don't have an actual music career. Thus, I corrected them.


I think the implication was that your music career will mirror your uber career. I did not question the validity of your...uh...career in the entertainment industry.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> BWAHAHAHA Jealous much? I wasn't showboating. That poster implied that I don't have an actual music career. Thus, I corrected them.


Jealous of a bottom feeder troll...? Yep, you figured it all out... congratulations... here is a free 5 star rating for you... use it wisely...

Now back to our regular scheduled programming...


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Fewber said:


> Jealous of a bottom feeder troll...? Yep, you figured it all out... congratulations... here is a free 5 star rating for you... use it wisely...
> 
> Now back to our regular scheduled programming...


Do you even know what a troll is? Getting my account placed on hold was extremely stressful..I came on here for advice and got dog piled by a plethora of company shills.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Fewber said:


> Jealous of a bottom feeder troll...? Yep, you figured it all out... congratulations... here is a free 5 star rating for you... use it wisely...
> 
> Now back to our regular scheduled programming...


He's so arrogant, I just don't see it happening for him in entertainment.

Typically, at his level in his career, he needs to appear like he is humble, THEN LATER, he can have outrageous riders printed up and stuff...

*shakes head*












O-Side_Uber said:


> company shills.


 if you spent even a modest amount of time here, you would realize that most folks here realize uber is run by the most evil reprehensible people imaginable.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

drive4lyft69 said:


> This guy's first problem was that he accepted a pool ride....


Agree. It sounds snarky but there definitely seems to be a trend where the worst of the worst take pool whenever it is available. And at a liquor store as well. Sometimes it is just better to cancel before making any contact with the rider and taking the hit. We don't have Pool here and I used to say I would quit if we ever got it. But actually I'd love it now because I'd simply not take those rides. It would be a sort of a-hole filter which would help me avoid the bad passengers even better than I cna already.

Also I would have to re-read it but I think the driver might have chose "cancel - no show". That is going to set a irrate rider off even more. I just choose "Cancel - do not charge" as the additional risk isn't worth the $3.75 (unless it is a legitimate no show with no contact).

This is the easy thing to overlook when doing this for anything but pocket money: longevity is difficult as one false move and you are out! You have to protect yourself and that is what being picky about who you pick up is all about. Sure it can help your earnings too but the main thing is minimizing your risk.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> This is what happens when normal, mentally healthy, reasonable people let the pablum-puking, liberal/communist politicians pass laws.
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> Voting them into power has consequences.
> We (the people) can fix it.
> ...


No, the hate you constantly exhibit here; and probably everywhere, is a cancer. This hate tries to infect everyone it comes in contact with it. Thankfully, this cancer is fatal. Most people see this for what it is, and are disgusted with what they see.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> He's so arrogant, I just don't see it happening for him in entertainment.
> 
> Typically, at his level in his career, he needs to appear like he is humble, THEN LATER, he can have outrageous riders printed up and stuff...
> 
> ...


I've had my professional music gig for 17 years....I divulged some info on myself so you could put 2 and 2 together and realize who you're talking to. I started Ubering last year for extra income. It's the 1st job outside of the music industry that I've worked since I was 27. I'm now 45. The cost of living has gone up. Rent here is $1800 for a one bedroom apartment. The music gig pays about 30k a year...Not enough to survive here in San Diego on my own. I think it's you guys that should be showing some compassion and humility. When a driver has been shafted by a POOL PAX..maybe try saying, "wow dude that's a bummer, I hate POOL riders too, they suck. Have you tried....." Not getting on here and calling me an idiot or telling me I got what I deserved.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I've had my professional music gig for 17 years....I divulged some info on myself so you could put 2 and 2 together and realize who you're talking to. I started Ubering last year for extra income. It's the 1st job outside of the music industry that I've worked since I was 27. I'm now 45. The cost of living has gone up. Rent here is $1800 for a one bedroom apartment. The music gig pays about 30k a year...Not enough to survive here in San Diego on my own. I think it's you guys that should be showing some compassion and humility. When a driver has been shafted by a POOL PAX..maybe try saying, "wow dude that's a bummer, I hate POOL riders too, they suck. Have you tried....." Not getting on here and calling me an idiot or telling me I got what I deserved.


Dude, this entire forum is people commiserating with each other for being actively screwed. If anything, it's your failure to appreciate the dark humor...

i personally have been accused of driving high. that's when I got a dashcam. If anything, get the dashcam for your own sanity.

Since I've gotten a dashcam, I've had 2 rides where PAX LITERALLY LIED OUT OF THEIR BUTTS and I've marched down to the Lyft hub to complain, dashcam footage in hand.

My rating is still in the toilet, despite busting my tooshie every single ride trying to be the best driver I can.

You need to take a step back. take a deep breath. Listen to the folks here who have been through hell worse than you have and take their advice.

ALSO, try and realize that rideshare is a losing proposition in the long term.

AND HONESTLY, I DO NOT CARE IF YOU ARE A FAMOUS STAR OR NOT. Jermaine Dupri almost definitely may have entered my car high as a kite and then accused me of driving high himself.

Then I had an entire CITY of Atlanta troll department trying to defend the PAX _(who almost definitely JERMAINE DUPRI or another short sweaty black dude (5'6" or so) named Jermaine in downtown Atlanta)_ pile it on trying to tell me that I was wrong.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

forqalso said:


> No, the hate you constantly exhibit here; and probably everywhere, is a cancer. This hate tries to infect everyone it comes in contact with it. Thankfully, this cancer is fatal. Most people see this for what it is, and are disgusted with what they see.


Dude! you're in the complaint section. what did you expect?????


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Do you even know what a troll is? Getting my account placed on hold was extremely stressful..I came on here for advice and got dog piled by a plethora of company shills.


I hope that pax crosses your path again one day really soon, and her service dog pisses on all 4 of your tires...


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Fewber said:


> I hope that pax crosses your path again one day really soon, and her service dog pisses on all 4 of your tires...


I was born in Englewood Cliffs hospital NJ in 1972. I grew up in the 1970's, I am NOT a snowflake. I've been a California resident for 35 years..however I can go "Full Jersey" on anyone that mistakes my kindness for weakness. I apologize to Julescase or anyone else on here that thinks I'm a total jerk. I don't think I am. Let's all take a deep breath. I'm going to go tighten up my ride for a Cinco De Mayo Saturday in San Diego . Hoping to make a good pay day today and give the Latinos in my community a safe ride to wherever they are going to celebrate. Peace out!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

The best way to keep this from happening to other drivers, is if we can convince them to walk away, IOW QUIT BOOBER!

These disgusting entitled females can say anything to get what they want.

They could imprison you by claiming rape and they need no evidence...just heresay.

We're all doomed, if we stay on this course.


----------



## Fewber (May 16, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The best way to keep this from happening to other drivers, is if we can convince them to walk away.
> 
> These disgusting entitled females can say anything to get what they want.
> 
> ...


Married with children, Al Bundy... loved that show... haha


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> The best way to keep this from happening to other drivers, is if we can convince them to walk away, IOW QUIT BOOBER!
> 
> These disgusting entitled females can say anything to get what they want.
> 
> ...


What about the drivers who really are raping women?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> What about the drivers who really are raping women?


Evidence required.


----------



## drive4lyft69 (Jan 3, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> Agree. It sounds snarky but there definitely seems to be a trend where the worst of the worst take pool whenever it is available. And at a liquor store as well. Sometimes it is just better to cancel before making any contact with the rider and taking the hit. We don't have Pool here and I used to say I would quit if we ever got it. But actually I'd love it now because I'd simply not take those rides. It would be a sort of a-hole filter which would help me avoid the bad passengers even better than I cna already.
> 
> Also I would have to re-read it but I think the driver might have chose "cancel - no show". That is going to set a irrate rider off even more. I just choose "Cancel - do not charge" as the additional risk isn't worth the $3.75 (unless it is a legitimate no show with no contact).
> 
> This is the easy thing to overlook when doing this for anything but pocket money: longevity is difficult as one false move and you are out! You have to protect yourself and that is what being picky about who you pick up is all about. Sure it can help your earnings too but the main thing is minimizing your risk.


Totally agree. Pool stinks and I don't accept unless big surge is happening. I wouldn't have necessarily accepted OP's rider, based on her yelling and getting crazy, but I also would have approached the dog issue a bit differently. All of this would be easier if service animals were regulated more.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by that....I never "opted in" for Pool. Uber started throwing me Pool requests about a month ago..and now 80% of my requests are POOL...the other 20 % are Uber-X Long Pick-Up fee Possible. I rarely get normal X-rides anymore. My acceptance rate would only be 2% if I didn't take Pool. They are the highest fares of the day as of recently.
> 
> Clearly there IS a grey area, or I wouldn't be working today. The dog lovers on this site need to put their fear aside and think logically. Why would you let a crazy person into your car? Because they have a service dog???????? Listen to yourself. No one that's posted on this thread gets it. You yell or threaten me...IM NOT TAKING YOU!!! End of story. And to the dash camera people. Your accounts would still be on hold. I was re-activated in less than 24 hours.


Sigh ... you still don't get it. It's not about being a dog lover, it's about the law. She got angry with you because you refused her dog, correct? You refused what she said was a service dog, correct? Nothing gray about it. That violates Uber's rules, Lyft's rules, and the law. Had you simply let her and the dog in the car, like you agreed to do with both Uber and Lyft, it sounds to me like she wouldn't have thrown a tantrum.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

CTK said:


> Sigh ... you still don't get it. It's not about being a dog lover, it's about the law. She got angry with you because you refused her dog, correct? You refused what she said was a service dog, correct? Nothing gray about it. That violates Uber's rules, Lyft's rules, and the law. Had you simply let her in the dog in the car, like you agreed to do with both Uber and Lyft, it sounds to me like she wouldn't have thrown a tantrum.


Hey smartypants...WRONG, he didn't refuse...he questioned. BIG DIFFERENCE!


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

CTK said:


> Sigh ... you still don't get it. It's not about being a dog lover, it's about the law. She got angry with you because you refused her dog, correct? You refused what she said was a service dog, correct? Nothing gray about it. That violates Uber's rules, Lyft's rules, and the law. Had you simply let her and the dog in the car, like you agreed to do with both Uber and Lyft, it sounds to me like she wouldn't have thrown a tantrum.


CTK....listen...I know crazy women when I see them..She tried to just get in my car without making arrangements with me about the dog. She didn't mention service dog until I shut her down. At that point she flipped out....So how can you say she would not of been a problem? How long have you been Ubering? Maybe you live in a really mellow place in the mid-west. California is the jungle. Safe travels to you!


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

O-Side_Uber said:


> CTK....listen...I know crazy women when I see them..She tried to just get in my car without making arrangements with me about the dog. She didn't mention service dog until I shut her down. At that point she flipped out....So how can you say she would not of been a problem? How long have you been Ubering? Maybe you live in a really mellow place in the mid-west. California is the jungle. Safe travels to you!












Yep, you gotta screen here, unless you like demons in your car.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Yeah so??? It's weak Uber drivers like you that make these PAX think they can walk all over us for a $3 fare.


Wow, did I strike a nerve. You created the problem, and you refuse to learn from your mistake. Yet i am the week one


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> CTK....listen...I know crazy women when I see them..She tried to just get in my car without making arrangements with me about the dog. She didn't mention service dog until I shut her down. At that point she flipped out....So how can you say she would not of been a problem? How long have you been Ubering? Maybe you live in a really mellow place in the mid-west. California is the jungle. Safe travels to you!


In your original post you said "I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffingwith a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that'sillegal", so clearly you told her she couldn't take the dog before you knew whether it was a service dog or not. Turns out it was, or at least she said it was, which is the same thing. Therefore you were dead wrong.

Drivers, seriously, just accept the dogs and avoid all this drama.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

drive4lyft69 said:


> Totally agree. Pool stinks and I don't accept unless big surge is happening. I wouldn't have necessarily accepted OP's rider, based on her yelling and getting crazy, but I also would have approached the dog issue a bit differently. All of this would be easier if service animals were regulated more.


Yes, I would have simply asked if it were a service animal and then accepted. Where she threatened to "have me fired" at that point I would have NOT canceled the ride and instead take out my cell phone and record her as I told her in a nice tone, "I am not refusing to take you and your service animal. You and your service dog are more than welcome to continue the ride. I think there has been a misunderstanding." At that point 9/10 people in her mind set would freak out and say something like "No, I don't want the ride now!" or even start cussing you out on camera. That would almost certainly save you from permanent deactivation or any sort of claim over not taking the service animal. A tthat point you would say on camera, "As you requested I will cancel this ride".

It's all about covering yourself.



O-Side_Uber said:


> I've had my professional music gig for 17 years....I divulged some info on myself so you could put 2 and 2 together and realize who you're talking to. I started Ubering last year for extra income. It's the 1st job outside of the music industry that I've worked since I was 27. I'm now 45. The cost of living has gone up. Rent here is $1800 for a one bedroom apartment. The music gig pays about 30k a year...Not enough to survive here in San Diego on my own. I think it's you guys that should be showing some compassion and humility. When a driver has been shafted by a POOL PAX..maybe try saying, "wow dude that's a bummer, I hate POOL riders too, they suck. Have you tried....." Not getting on here and calling me an idiot or telling me I got what I deserved.


I have compasion for you. It sounds like you just didn't know any better (the policy as well as the tricks for covering yourself). The situation does stink as usual and we the drivers are treated like garbage. That's par for the course sadly.

You could have avoided the situation but then again I guess I could have also grown up to become the CEO of Wells Fargo. We all make mistakes. Good luck with your music work.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Use fake dog poop. A melted Hershey bar does the trick. 
Put it on a clear plastic wrap. Then take a picture. Also take a picture of the dog inside the car. Report it to Uber. 
Get your $150. Eat the chocolate after you get the fee. 
This is how you can punish the people who fake a service dog. Similar fine as people who park in handicapped spots. 
I am looking forward to the next liar with a pet because I'll get paid


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Anyone can sue anyone for anything....but as I've said in previous posts...LIARS and FABRICATORS rarely take things to that level. It takes zero effort for a PAX to submit a complaint. Showing up to court and testifying in front of a jury is a whole other ballgame. These liars will never take it that far. I am an honest guy and I fear no evil...Bring it!!!!


I'm glad to hear you got reactivated. I would advise reading my guide to service dogs, just so that you'll be better prepared should you ever encounter this again. You are correct that fakers will usually not take it to court, mostly because the court can (and usually will) want some kind of proof. I don't know if this lady was a faker or not. All I really know about it is that she had a golden retriever (which is common for a service dog), and went off the deep end pretty quickly (there are a number of disabilities such as schizophrenia or PTSD that will get that response when things set them off). Could it have been a service dog? Sure. Could she be faking? Sure. I don't think there is enough info here to say for sure (or even really guess) one way or the other.

In the future though, I would say just ask the two questions (the second will let you know if she's real or fake). Best way to cover your own tracks. I would also advise a dash cam (you don't have to release anything you don't wish to, so no need to worry about embarrassing videos). Just so if you ever are in a situation where they tell you outright that it's an Emotional Support Animal, and you refuse, they can't later say they said it was a service animal. Things like that. At any rate, I'm glad you were able to get reactivated.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> This is what happens when normal, mentally healthy, reasonable people let the pablum-puking, liberal/communist politicians pass laws.
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> Voting them into power has consequences.
> We (the people) can fix it.
> ...


The ADA laws were implemented by the right side of the political spectrum.



O-Side_Uber said:


> 3 words bud...."Legal Aid Society" Not my first rodeo in the courtroom. it will cost me NOTHING to sue her. just filling out paperwork


Thank your lucky stars you're not taking this to court, if the facts are what you said they are you would have lost badly for denying her based on having a service dog.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Hey smartypants...WRONG, he didn't refuse...he questioned. BIG DIFFERENCE!


Hey smartypants, here's what he said in his original post *"I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal.."
*
Where exactly is the question in "you can't take that dog in here"? In fact, I saw no question anywhere in his statement - he said no to the dog before she volunteered that it was a service dog.

Duh yourself.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I don't have a dash cam ...I don't want some bad scene forever on You tube . I have a career in music and that could cause me issues. Honestly I don't see how a dash cam would've helped me in this situation.


WELL IF YOU KNEW THE RIGHT QUESTIONS TO ASK....IT'S YOUR OWN FAULT. Enjoy that career in music. You're gonna have plenty of time on your hands.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

well the way rules are written . if you want the job. you must take any dog..AFTER WARMING ABOUT ZERO TOLERANCE. U SHOULD HAVE KNOW BETTER


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

forqalso said:


> No, the hate you constantly exhibit here; and probably everywhere, is a cancer. This hate tries to infect everyone it comes in contact with it. Thankfully, this cancer is fatal. Most people see this for what it is, and are disgusted with what they see.


Yea, yea yea. That's what you socialists fall back on: "Oh, he's a hater. Waaaaa." 
I don't hate anyone, and there was nothing in my post that was hateful.
If you think that's hate -- you need to get out of San Francisco more often.

I pointed out that 'we the people' of the late, great State of California, elected snowflakes to pass laws about "the way things otta be", instead of reality. We, the people, are getting _exactly _what we deserve. I take as much responsibility for the way things are as you should. We voted for em, we are getting what we want, apparently.

How's it working out for you? Happy? Good for you. 
I'm not digging it so much. Not happy. But, that's not the same as hate.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, yea yea. That's what you socialists fall back on: "Oh, he's a hater. Waaaaa."
> I don't hate anyone, and there was nothing in my post that was hateful.
> If you think that's hate -- you need to get out of San Francisco more often.
> 
> ...


ADA laws were passed by Republicans.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> ADA laws were passed by Republicans.


Politicians re all the same.
They were pandering to the socialists. 
Those days are over.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Politicians re all the same.
> They were pandering to the socialists.
> Those days are over.


That changed your tune pretty quick. Why do you think disabled people have fewer rights than you?


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, yea yea. That's what you socialists fall back on: "Oh, he's a hater. Waaaaa."
> I don't hate anyone, and there was nothing in my post that was hateful.
> If you think that's hate -- you need to get out of San Francisco more often.
> 
> ...


You sound miserable. Why spread it to others?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

O-Side_Uber said:


> out of 900 rides I've only had one PAX say they have a service dog. It was an old lady that reassured me the dog sits on the floor and she even brought a blanket. The other dog people were cool with the dog going in the hatchback..or the dogs were lap dogs that they could control. I'm speculating that this was not a service dog because I can spot a bullcrapper from 10 miles away. I saw it in her eyes and face..She was just a young person at the liquor store at 9pm with a huge dog. When I asked if that's a service dog, she gave no evidence to me, just started screaming that I will be fired. A real service dog owner would've yelled about their condition or shown a piece of paper that they take with them. She backed down way to fast for someone with a 40K dollar "service dog'. She was just young and entitled and knows the magic words, "service dog" Again it wasn't the dog that made me cancel..It was her yelling at me and threatening to fire me that caused the cancellation. Plus she told me to cancel it. She had some serious "Duper's Delight" going on. I've never had a dog toting PAX yell at me like that.


There's a good chance it WAS a service dog, Maybe you were the 5th driver to show up and she'd had enough.

How did you think this would end?



YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> ​
> Yes.
> 
> *NEVER DRIVE WITHOUT A DASH CAM!!!! *
> ...


I remember reading about that. My immediate reaction was "You couldn't make this shit up."


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There's a good chance it WAS a service dog, Maybe you were the 5th driver to show up and she'd had enough.
> 
> How did you think this would end?
> 
> I remember reading about that. My immediate reaction was "You couldn't make this shit up."


****NO....I showed up to the sketchy liquor store at 9pm to pick up this POOL ride...she was late coming out.... after saying her long goodbye's to the store employees..she walks out with a huge longhaired golden retriever on a makeshift leash (STRIKE 1)

She then acts like I'm NOT her Uber and keeps walking about 20 feet past the store. It should be noted that at this time I was parallel parked 6 feet in front of the liquor store entrance/exit directly in front of the store flashing my hazard lights. She then approached my car from the back rear passenger side in a feeble attempt to hide this huge dog she's about to let in the car, without even considering to ask the driver or make arrangements for the dog... (STRIKE 2)

She then asks if the name on the on the account says Dani on it...not a strike..however a red flag that she may not even be Dani..I tell her yes. I then hear the familiar FLAP of my passenger handle as she realizes that I have the doors locked. At this time I say in a very nice almost Michael Jackson, Tito get me a tissue voice.." hey , come over here to the window". "What are you doing? You can't just take that dog in here". She then takes about 5 steps back and starts hurling threats about refusing service dogs is illegal and that I will be fired. THIS IS THE 1ST MENTION OF A SERVICE DOG at this point... I then reply.." That's a service dog? (question mark). She then starts screaming at me to cancel the ride and she is going to have me fired. (Strike 3)

cancel rider no show

***WHAT HAVE I LEARNED????????? If this ever happens again. I now know the legal question to ask. I will grab my iPhone ..exit my vehicle..Inform her she is being recorded(it's California )...then ask "What duty has this service dog been trained to do?" If she fails this question or says emotional support dog, I will call the local police and wait for them to fine her $1000 and issue 30 days of community service.

I AM REACTIVATED and proved that this situation is not emanate death from Uber. If worded correctly you can be reactivated as I have clearly proven. I drove yesterday Cico De Mayo. Made $180 in 5 hours and got 12 five star ratings out of 13 rides. Also was tipped on all but one ride.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

We all know that the "Service Animal Scam" is out of control.

Forget the actual animals for a moment and consider how many people will claim refusal of a service animal when none was there to begin with.

I was deactivated by Lyft for refusing a Service Animal. Young lady complained and her story was 100% accurate.

Except for the part where her "dog" was actually a red Solo cup filled with beer. Video saved the day because it captured her stating, "I'm gonna tell them you wouldn't take my dog! You're an a**hole!"

Let's kick this idea around:

In the drivers settings, you are given the option on whether you will transport animals or not, with a big, fat disclaimer stating you will take Service Animals regardless.










How does this mean anything, you ask? Gaze your eyes below!










Have the customer select they are traveling with an animal. (I know about the spelling error.)

If they select "Service Animal" it's all hands on deck, any driver can get this ride and confirmation by the rider of what they claim.

It means nothing in legit cases but may make a few of these scammers think twice.

Any other selection and the trip is only offered to those who will transport animals along with a little heads up of what to expect.

Fluber can also give the option to make the Service Animal choice default in Settings. That doesn't seem unreasonable, does it?

Have at it, Kids and Kittens! Let the shredding begin!


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Rex8976 said:


> We all know that the "Service Animal Scam" is out of control.
> 
> Forget the actual animals for a moment and consider how many people will claim refusal of a service animal when none was there to begin with.
> 
> ...


Awesome work on that!!! Thank you for taking the time . Uber should offer you a top level IT position for that idea!!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> We all know that the "Service Animal Scam" is out of control.
> 
> Forget the actual animals for a moment and consider how many people will claim refusal of a service animal when none was there to begin with.
> 
> ...


In a perfect world, where people weren't discriminatory at all, that would be a great idea. Look around though, does this seem like a perfect world to you? How many posts have you seen where drivers state that if they see a dog, even if it's actually a service dog, they'll drive right on by and pretend they didn't see them. All this would do is enable further discrimination. I do see what you're trying to do, but you're failing to understand how many drivers would simply not accept the ride if it came up that there was a service dog. It's sad that we live in a world where that has to be a concern, but it's the world we live in. For that reason, this will never happen. It would be against the law currently, and because of the potential for discrimination, it likely will always be illegal.

Now, that being said, what they could do is put something on there that let people flag that they had a pet if they wanted, and if it's in a carrier, etc (like your example, but minus the service dog part). People with service dogs simply wouldn't be required to answer that (if they choose to select it, so be it). Then the driver would know ahead of time if someone was stating that they had a pet (not a service dog), and the pax would know that the driver who accepted was ok with it. That's a possible solution for the pets side of it, but it wouldn't address service animals (although it would give the people with pets a way to avoid having to fake a service animal).


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> In a perfect world, where people weren't discriminatory at all, that would be a great idea. Look around though, does this seem like a perfect world to you? How many posts have you seen where drivers state that if they see a dog, even if it's actually a service dog, they'll drive right on by and pretend they didn't see them. All this would do is enable further discrimination. I do see what you're trying to do, but you're failing to understand how many drivers would simply not accept the ride if it came up that there was a service dog. It's sad that we live in a world where that has to be a concern, but it's the world we live in. For that reason, this will never happen. It would be against the law currently, and because of the potential for discrimination, it likely will always be illegal.
> 
> Now, that being said, what they could do is put something on there that let people flag that they had a pet if they wanted, and if it's in a carrier, etc (like your example, but minus the service dog part). People with service dogs simply wouldn't be required to answer that (if they choose to select it, so be it). Then the driver would know ahead of time if someone was stating that they had a pet (not a service dog), and the pax would know that the driver who accepted was ok with it. That's a possible solution for the pets side of it, but it wouldn't address service animals (although it would give the people with pets a way to avoid having to fake a service animal).


I agree that this is far from a perfect world...I disagree that all drivers would decline pet rides..If you read all the replies from the Uber-Doobers on here..They all LOVE to take dogs and see no problem with it....The others that posted are so scared of deactivation they will let Jason from Friday The 13th holding a machete into their car if Jason simply says he has a service dog and he will be murdering you shortly. But you're still activated!!!!!


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pawtism



Pawtism said:


> Now, that being said, what they could do is put something on there that let people flag that they had a pet if they wanted, and if it's in a carrier, etc. People with service dogs simply wouldn't be required to answer that (if they choose to select it, so be it). Then the driver would know ahead of time if someone was stating that they had a pet (not a service dog), and the pax would know that the driver who accepted was ok with it. That's a possible solution for the pets side of it, but it wouldn't address service animals (although it would give the people with pets a way to avoid having to fake a service animal).


I greatly respect your knowledge and the time and effort you put into keeping us educated on what is a very important issue.

But, I'm pretty sure I just suggested all that...with pictures!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I agree that this is far from a perfect world...I disagree that all drivers would decline pet rides..If you read all the replies from the Uber-Doobers on here..They all LOVE to take dogs and see no problem with it....The others that posted are so scared of deactivation they will let Jason from Friday The 13th holding a machete into their car if Jason simply says he has a service dog and he will be murdering you shortly. But you're still activated!!!!!


I don't think *all* drivers would, but enough would. There are plenty that outwardly state that they would refuse service, even knowing deactivation was a possibility. Check some of the other service dog threads. In this case, they wouldn't even have to accept the ride (which means they wouldn't be obligated to pick up, thus no deactivation to worry about). That's the core problem with this plan (with the inclusion of service dog as a selection, I mean), is it gives them an opportunity to discriminate without any repercussions.



Rex8976 said:


> Pawtism
> 
> I greatly respect your knowledge and the time and effort you put into keeping us educated on what is a very important issue.
> 
> ...


You included them selecting that they have a service dog. Minus that, yeah, basically what you said. 

The way the law is currently written, someone with a service dog does not have to let anyone know that they have one (to prevent a possibility for discrimination ahead of time). Take away the service dog selection option on your last picture, and it's a good plan.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Pawtism



Pawtism said:


> The way the law is currently written, someone with a service dog does not have to let anyone know that they have one (to prevent a possibility for discrimination ahead of time). Take away the service dog selection option on your last picture, and it's a good plan.


Agreed.

Would it be better if it were a one time selection in Settings? As a trigger that all drivers would be eligible for the call.

Me: Love dogs, hate scammers and abusers.

You: One confused monkey removed from your back.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

_Confession:_ I did not read past page 2 in this thread.....

But here's a question I don't think anyone has asked yet:

If it was a POOL ride and 2 SEATS were needed (Golden Lab can't fit on your LAP and 'a seat' automatically INCLUDES the FLOOR space in front of/under it) then, can't you cancel as no-show if they did not select for 2 riders? 

The DOG IS technically A RIDER.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

LEAFdriver said:


> _Confession:_ I did not read past page 2 in this thread.....
> 
> But here's a question I don't think anyone has asked yet:
> 
> ...


Yeah that would be nice but not a valid reason to cancel a service dog. She did NOT select that she had anyone with her..This dog would've easily taken up two back seats...And earned me 1 stars from the other Pool riders..she was simply the worst of the worst Uber Diva. Again I'm proud of myself for shutting her down..It WAS worth the 14 hour hold. I am looking forward to calling the police on any fakers that fail the "What is your service dog trained to do question".


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Rex8976 said:


> We all know that the "Service Animal Scam" is out of control.
> 
> Forget the actual animals for a moment and consider how many people will claim refusal of a service animal when none was there to begin with.
> 
> ...


That would be discriminatory and thankfully illegal.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Demon



Demon said:


> That would be discriminatory and thankfully illegal.


Which part?


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Rex8976 said:


> Demon
> 
> Which part?


Having pax declare they have a service animal and allowing drivers to opt in picking up service animals.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Demon

Fair enough. But, drivers would not be opting out of service animals.

They would be opting out of all other animals.

A one time setting indicating, but not questioning, travel with a service animal to insure all drivers are required to respond.

My little plan attempts to weed out the fakers and scammers without infringing on the rights of service animals.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Rex8976 said:


> Demon
> 
> Fair enough. But, drivers would not be opting out of service animals.
> 
> ...


You'd likely still have to remove the service animal icon option from your last screen (service animal/crate/lap/large) and make it just (crate/lap/large). Then it would probably work. Although they are testing an UberPet outside the country, so they might just go that route eventually here.

Real service dog handlers know they don't have to select any of that, but the fakers would probably select one (and have those that didn't want to take them wouldn't have to). They'd still have to take the real service dogs though (as they'd get no fore warning about it, thus no chance to discriminate). That would, at least in theory, be legal (and I might even support it).

Sometimes people don't understand why real service dog handlers don't notify ahead of time, and it's not just with uber/lyft/taxis either. I never notify a hotel (or most places) that I have a service dog ahead of time. It's because, unfortunately, many people have discriminatory ideas (and they probably don't even realize they are being discriminatory, and think they are actually doing a good thing, which is sad). For example, it's happened to many handlers where they did notify them, and they would put them in a crappy room because, in their mind, a dog will make a mess, and they think they are protecting their hotel. After all, they aren't refusing me, they gave me a room. It's very discriminatory to do something like that though, and frankly very ignorant. I'm far more likely to make a mess than my dog is, and I'm not very likely at all (I actually pick up the trash and stuff in my room before we check out, knowing full well they still have to come in and clean it, but leaving a soda can on the table just seems careless to me when I can just throw it in the trash).

In that example, if you asked them, they would say they weren't being discriminatory (as in, they'd honestly believe it), but they clearly were. So, I usually leave her in the car for a moment (and I'm lucky I get to do that, some handlers can't even be away for the 3 minutes it takes to check in, my doc and I have a 5 minute rule) while I check in (since I have to find out where my room is before I park anyway). Then they give me whatever room they happen to give me (not knowing I have a service dog). It's really sad that we have to do things like that in this day and age, but people are so ignorant about discrimination that they honestly don't realize they are doing it. It would be the same if the app popped up that I had a service dog with me. Some drivers, not even realizing (well, some not realizing, some would be well aware) they are discriminating when they think "do I really want to deal with someone's service dog.. nah.." and reject. If you don't give them the opportunity to discriminate, then you don't have to worry about it really. If they do outright discriminate once they are there and see you have a service dog, well that's a different matter (as at that point, it's pretty clearly intentional).

That's why they wrote the law so that we couldn't be required to inform ahead of time that we had a service dog with us. It would lead to way too much discrimination (perhaps by people not even realizing they were doing it). Hopefully this helps you (and others reading) understand why many of us won't inform ahead of time (and why the law is the way it is).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> That changed your tune pretty quick. Why do you think disabled people have fewer rights than you?


And when did you stop beating your wife?



forqalso said:


> You sound miserable. Why spread it to others?


It's not me. I am not spreading anything.
People in this state are waking up.
City and county governments are refusing to enforce the illegal laws passed by California and loudly supported by Gov Moonbeam, Nancy Pelosi, Dianne Feinstein, Any Twosome Newsome ... and other infamous communists that disallow law enforcement from notifiying the feds that they have custody of felons, illegal aliens and wanted and convicted felons.
The citizens of California are waking up.
The huge fuel taxes imposed on our citizens without a vote (Gov Moonbeam promised that would never happen if we elected him) are being resisted by the people. There is a move to have it repealed.
The people of California are waking up .
Citizens of San Francisco have petitioned the local gov't to clean up the homeless mess; human feces on sidewalks, aggressive panhandlers, needles. That has been discussed on these boards.
The ignorant masses are waking up - and that is never good news to a Socialist Regime.
The people here are waking up.
Recently reported that 100k people are moving out of Cali every year to go to Nevada, Arizona, Texas, Idaho. But that's ok, because almost the same number of illegal aliens are moving in and they vote Democrat. Of course, they contribute nothing to the economy, or society in general. 
Don't blame me that the citizens of California are FINALLY waking up. It can't last the way it's going. 
Read the news. It's there.
I'm just sayin ...

And I'm not miserable. I'm just pickin and grinnin ...


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> And when did you stop beating your wife?


Says the man who openly advocates for people to have less rights. If you actually thought people should have the same rights, you would have just said that, instead of accusing me of putting words in your mouth.



Rex8976 said:


> Demon
> 
> Fair enough. But, drivers would not be opting out of service animals.
> 
> ...


No incentive for pax to opt in to that program.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

That's gonna do it for me on this one, kids & kittens!

I was hoping my post and illustrations could be a jumping off point for a discussion on how to make this segment of traveling fair to all but still attempt to thwart at least some of the fakers, all the while appeasing drivers who do not care to deal with pets.

Nothing suggested here would ever happen, of course, but it was interesting to try.

While I wholeheartedly agree that reasonable accommodations can and should be made for those that need them, it is also a two way street.

_Not everyone thinks I'm an a**hole. There's a lot of folks I haven't met!_


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


You BETTER have dash cam video (or just audio) and proof it ISN'T a service dog.

if you go into court with this, you're going to need 1000% evidence to prove your case. also, Uber will not give you her last name.

I understand how you're feeling, but rules are rules. YOU CANNOT DENY DOGS. PERIOD. PERIOD. it's the law. all they have to say is, "it's a service dog"

also, if you cancel the ride and put "do not charge rider" - the ride will not show up in her ride log - NOR yours.

also... You did wrong by canceling. you should have let HER cancel it.

also... you should have replied to Uber saying, "she wasn't there. I never spoke to her, nobody came out" - once you acknowledged you saw her - and her dog - you were pretty much obligated at that point.

sorry buddy. hope you can get turned around. you better go into the green light hub office. you won't resolve this by email.



dnlbaboof said:


> its so sad uber doesnt even check to see if shes lying, was she even blind????? if they deactivated you wouldnt they even investigate the facts??? so many fraudsters are going to claim service dogs bc they know the policy.......


nah, Uber's not going to investigate. they're bleeding drivers. if they get negative press about refusing service dogs, the ADA will pounce on THEM. they need to get rid of that driver immediately.

even when it's NOT a service dog, IT'S STILL A SERVICE DOG. believe me, I understand 100%.

the driver did everything wrong. 
he never should have been the one to cancel the ride. the pax should have. when the driver was communicating with Uber, he admitted he refused the "dog". he never should have done that. his only recourse was saying "the passenger never arrived, no one showed up, I never saw the passenger and I never saw any dog".

it's unfortunate that they have us by the balls on this. have a towel in your car, lay it on the seat, get em in, drive, and get em out. 10 minutes later it would have been memorex.

I know how these fn people lie. but when it comes to dogs, just take them. can't fight it. America has become filled with such pussified people, nobody in government will do anything because that politician will vote himself right out of office. anything he does to alter the law, even rightfully, the media will spin it as that politician is against service dogs.

I wish there was a better answer for this.

BTW, in 2-3 years, it will also be grounds for immediate deactivation if you refer to any passenger as "him" or "her".

THAT'S the pussified country we're living in.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

O-Side_Uber said:


> She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" .
> (passenger flipped out and said it was a service dog)
> ....
> 
> Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me.


You may be screwed once the words "service dog" got uttered by the passenger.

But you will not be able to get the passenger's last name easily. The theory goes that you can get it by subpoenaing Uber.


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> *https://www.ada.gov/service_animals_2010.htm
> 
> Service animals are defined as dogs that are individually trained to do work or perform tasks for people with disabilities.* Examples of such work or tasks include guiding people who are blind, alerting people who are deaf, pulling a wheelchair, alerting and protecting a person who is having a seizure, reminding a person with mental illness to take prescribed medications, calming a person with Post Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) during an anxiety attack, or performing other duties. Service animals are working animals, not pets. The work or task a dog has been trained to provide must be directly related to the person's disability. Dogs whose sole function is to provide comfort or emotional support do not qualify as service animals under the ADA.
> 
> When it is not obvious what service an animal provides, only limited inquiries are allowed. Staff may ask two questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability, and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform


Good post, however, Uber will deactivate you no matter what the PAX answers to these 2 questions if the PAX reports you.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Demon said:


> Says the man who openly advocates for people to have less rights. If you actually thought people should have the same rights, you would have just said that,.


I said people should have less rights? Wow.
I am a Libertarian, almost an anarchist. I believe that people should have MORE rights, or at least the rights guaranteed by the Constitution. Previous administrations have restricted our rights to the point of almost neutering the Constitution. The current administration is reversing that at a rapid rate. And 'the people' are seeing the results of that.
I am a disabled person, and I have a placard that I have to hang on my mirror that allows me to park in designated areas. I got that placard because my doctor signed a piece of paper saying that I needed it. If I don't hang that damn thing, and I park in a disabled spot I can be cited. And its a lot of money. And, it doesn't matter if I'm disabled or not, I can get the ticket for not displaying it. And, I'd deserve it. 
And, you think that I hate disabled people because I see the animal law being abused, to the detriment of real disabled people? 
Would it be too much to ask a disabled person to prove that the dog is a support animal? If that question is asked, the questioner gets accused of being a hater. 
You and I will never see eye to eye, comrade. It appears to me that you want to restrict people's freedoms a lot more than I do. I should have the freedom to decide who gets in my car, and if that freedom gets restricted ... there should be some accountability. Show me a card, issued by the gov't after approval by your doctor, that the animal serves a purpose that helps you with your disability. 
You just keep on strutting around with your smug nose in the air, because you are so much better than anybody else. Point out all the haters, the Politburo will know what to do with those people.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

You need to ask Uber what the deal is and when they say for refusing a service animal, ask them for proof. Ask them what the supposed dog looks like. Ask them where it was trained. 

And if what you are saying is true then your dash cam is your way out of this.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

The law is wrong. It's a poorly written bad law. My wife is disabled. She had to prove to the state by way of written statement by her doctor that she is not as ambulatory as the rest of us. So, we have a plate with that wheel chair symbol. Just inside the van from that plate, we have a wheel chair.

Imagine if a sticker on your bumper was all you needed to park in a handicap spot. Pay 25 cents for a bumper sticker, park closer. Now imagine that to accommodate handicapped people, the paces were there with no fine, no enforcement, just anyone who said they wanted to park there could. It removes the protection entirely. My wife has often wanted to take her Chihuahua places, but didn't because he is not a service dog. We are honest.

Imagine a restaurant with 5 servers, 1 of which is terrified of dogs. When a blind man and a service dog enters, that server is closest, and therefore MUST serve the blind man, because of some silly law. So, the server cowers in the corner, having flashbacks of his childhood dog attack, and the restaurant gets sued, even though they fired the poor server.

The law is bad. There is no flexibility. Any business can be sued. No business can be so compliant as to have a compliance rating to prevent law suits.

The law is bad. It should be rewritten to allow companies like taxies, Uber and Lyft to provide drivers who like dogs to drive service dogs.

Imagine if every car had to be able to handle a powered chair, a stretcher and an Iron Lung. To be fully ADA compliant, we need to each purchase an ambulance.

The law is a bad law. It should be rewritten so that Uber and Lyft drivers can opt out of carrying animals. Perhaps the driver is allergic or afraid or simply doesn't like the idea.

I love dogs. I have taken non-service animals places. I have no trouble taking dogs. Now birds, that might be an issue.

I would opt in to taking service animals. It would also protect me from the issue if a false allegation. If a false allegation simple made it so you are never matched again with that driver, then it is no longer an "I'll show him" situation.

Bad law aside, it would be better for all involved if people with service animals had to provide some documentation and were then matched only with drivers who love dogs. There are plenty of us.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

^^^^

NO. ABSOLUTELY NOT.

A service dog is not a dog under the law. It is a medical device that permits a disabled person to access the rest of the world with some equity to how non-disabled folks can.

A service dog is an extension of the person. To see it any other way is to invite discrimination.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


She needs to have a vest on it



O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


I'm pissed for you

H


GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> ^^^^
> 
> NO. ABSOLUTELY NOT.
> 
> ...


He needs a vest. By law


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> She needs to have a vest on it
> 
> I'm pissed for you
> 
> ...


As a point of fact no service animal needs a vest.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> She needs to have a vest on it
> 
> I'm pissed for you
> 
> ...


You should probably review the law. I'm on my phone atm so my usual link isn't available atm but google ADA FAQ QA and it should be the first hit. Service dogs are NOT required to wear a vest. Most of us do use the vest (one because it provides a "switch" for the dog between working and not working, and two because "is that a service dog?" gets old walking into every place we go). However they are not required and some opt not to use them because of the stigma that goes with them. Some of us will take them of conditionally (for excample if it's 100 degrees outside and I'm going to be outside for more than 2 or 3 minutes I'll take it off, it's just too hot).


----------



## RiderOnTheStorm (Mar 17, 2017)

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...new-laws-crack-down-fake-service-dogs-n871541


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

RiderOnTheStorm said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...new-laws-crack-down-fake-service-dogs-n871541


I'm hoping they make it a crime to fake them in all 50 states eventually. It's sad that we need to, but because we do need to, I hope they get it done across the board.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

super long thread.
uber says all service dogs. customers are jerk. take all dogs or seek different job. that simple 
My service dog below.
he is a E8


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


Go ahead sue her you have all the right 
I support that and every deactivated driver who have legitimate case should go for it


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Anyone can sue anyone for anything....but as I've said in previous posts...LIARS and FABRICATORS rarely take things to that level. It takes zero effort for a PAX to submit a complaint. Showing up to court and testifying in front of a jury is a whole other ballgame. These liars will never take it that far. I am an honest guy and I fear no evil...Bring it!!!!


Well, they can get a lot of money from you. There are some who do that for a living


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


You said that you told her "you can't take that dog in here".... In effect you did deny her dog. It doesn't matter if you think they've had $40,000 worth of training or if they're the right kind of dog or not, if someone says it's a service dog, it's a service dog. There are no requirements for proof on the passenger side. For that reason, you basically should not deny dogs at all. This is something you've agreed to in the driver agreement, and there's no winning. Maybe Uber will give you a second chance if this has never happened before. I don't know of a way to legally (or illegally, for that matter) obtain that woman's last name, but I don't think you'll get anywhere with it anyway. Good luck with your phone call with uber.



dnlbaboof said:


> so whats the deal, isnt there some kind of doctors note or other documentation the owner has to have to prove its a service dog, any rider could just claim their vicious pooch is a "service" dog, and shouldnt uber demand this documentation before firing drivers?


Yes. That's the deal. accept dogs and there's no problem. If the dog is vicious, start recording and get out of the vehicle. Call the police and animal control. I'm talking, the dog better truly be vicious or just take the dog.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

PowerIntrovert said:


> You said that you told her "you can't take that dog in here".... In effect you did deny her dog. It doesn't matter if you think they've had $40,000 worth of training or if they're the right kind of dog or not, if someone says it's a service dog, it's a service dog. There are no requirements for proof on the passenger side. For that reason, you basically should not deny dogs at all. This is something you've agreed to in the driver agreement, and there's no winning. Maybe Uber will give you a second chance if this has never happened before. I don't know of a way to legally (or illegally, for that matter) obtain that woman's last name, but I don't think you'll get anywhere with it anyway. Good luck with your phone call with uber.
> 
> Yes. That's the deal. accept dogs and there's no problem. If the dog is vicious, start recording and get out of the vehicle. Call the police and animal control. I'm talking, the dog better truly be vicious or just take the dog.


***She absolutely did NOT mention anything about a service dog until after I said "Hey, you can't just take that dog in here" implying she needed to make arrangements with me 1st.. like.. can I put him in the hatchback? Can I at least throw down a blanket etc... She immediately screamed at me to cancel the ride. It was clear there was a huge problem here.. and since I hadn't started the trip yet.. I obliged her screaming request and canceled ....it wasn't worth dealing with her.. she seemed like a lunatic ... I canceled and left .. I have since re-evaluated how will deal with a similar situation in the future. I will ask what the dog is trained to do, film her response and make a determination from there


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

We don’t know the tone of voice you used, or the manner you first communicated with her. Using the wrong tone can get someone on the defensive very quickly.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Cklw said:


> We don't know the tone of voice you used, or the manner you first communicated with her. Using the wrong tone can get someone on the defensive very quickly.


It was akin to Michael Jackson's voice... Tito get me a tissue level voice.. very calm not yelling... she was the screamer /yeller..I never said another word after "that's a service dog?" Which followed my " hey you can't just take that dog in here" statement...she then went into her "CANCEL MY RIDE!!! YOU'RE FIRED ANYWAY!!!" Tirade....Would you have begged for her apologies and pleaded with her to get in??? I get that everyone would've dealt with this differently ... however Uber should just have us accept all dogs...just in case the pax says service dog after the fact


----------



## PowerIntrovert (May 8, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> ***She absolutely did NOT mention anything about a service dog until after I said "Hey, you can't just take that dog in here" implying she needed to make arrangements with me 1st.. like.. can I put him in the hatchback? Can I at least throw down a blanket etc... She immediately screamed at me to cancel the ride. It was clear there was a huge problem here.. and since I hadn't started the trip yet.. I obliged her screaming request and canceled ....it wasn't worth dealing with her.. she seemed like a lunatic ... I canceled and left .. I have since re-evaluated how will deal with a similar situation in the future. I will ask what the dog is trained to do, film her response and make a determination from there





O-Side_Uber said:


> ***She absolutely did NOT mention anything about a service dog until after I said "Hey, you can't just take that dog in here" implying she needed to make arrangements with me 1st.. like.. can I put him in the hatchback? Can I at least throw down a blanket etc... She immediately screamed at me to cancel the ride. It was clear there was a huge problem here.. and since I hadn't started the trip yet.. I obliged her screaming request and canceled ....it wasn't worth dealing with her.. she seemed like a lunatic ... I canceled and left .. I have since re-evaluated how will deal with a similar situation in the future. I will ask what the dog is trained to do, film her response and make a determination from there


Ohhhhhhh, i see the distinction now, but i can also see how your pax may not have. I have dealt with the situation directly with Uber in the past, I was temporarily deactivated for denying a service dog (i didn't, but that's not relevant), and my advice to you is this: accept dogs. You will not win this battle. Unless you literally have a vicious dog who's going to cause a safety issue just accept the dogs, especially once they've said service dog. You are not an employee in this situation, and you basically don't have rights, at least not many. Read your agreement. They are going to side with the person with the dog every single time.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> ***She absolutely did NOT mention anything about a service dog until after I said "Hey, you can't just take that dog in here" implying she needed to make arrangements with me 1st..


In all honesty - if you told me that, I wouldn't think that you were implying "let's make arrangements". I would think that I can't bring a dog in your car.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Syn said:


> In all honesty - if you told me that, I wouldn't think that you were implying "let's make arrangements". I would think that I can't bring a dog in your car.


And you would be correct... between the being late from a liquor store, sneaking up on my car and unsure of the name on the account... I decided to say what I said... I have always taken dogs .. something was very off about this woman that made me feel unsafe.... don't know what else to tell you guys



Syn said:


> In all honesty - if you told me that, I wouldn't think that you were implying "let's make arrangements". I would think that I can't bring a dog in your car.


If you had a 3 o'clock doctors appointment... and you showed up and just walked past the secretary ... straight into the treatment area.. the secretary would say "hey, you can't just go back there"... to which you would say "I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT!!! THAT'S ILLeagal!!! CANCEl MY APPOINTMENT!!!"???? Then sue the doctors office for declining treatment to an ill person?



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You may be screwed once the words "service dog" got uttered by the passenger.
> 
> But you will not be able to get the passenger's last name easily. The theory goes that you can get it by subpoenaing Uber.


After my account was reactivated, I decided against taking any legal action... If I end up getting served over it, I will contact the legal aid society. But otherwise , I just want to put the incident behind me.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

***Last update ..... After my reactivation from the incident on Thursday...I went out and worked Saturday, took Sunday off... Monday came and my account was on hold again... an email came today saying the case was reopened and a final termination was issued based on denying a person of religion , race or handicap. So bottom line... A person can just march into your car and tell you to lick their dogs B-hole.. you don’t take them and you’re fired... that’s what this world has come to. Have fun with that everybody!!


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

What if the dog was all muddy and had the odor of 100 homeless people put together? If the dog was an actual service dog, and you refused it out of the basis of it being muddy and smelly, could you get deactivated?


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Divad7 said:


> What if the dog was all muddy and had the odor of 100 homeless people put together? If the dog was an actual service dog, and you refused it out of the basis of it being muddy and smelly, could you get deactivated?


From what I understand... if a pax with a dog tells Uber you refused them for ANY reason.. even if they don't tell you it's service dog... you're fired... so basically any felon, deranged person or murderer can have you fired for not taking the ride .. even if they demanded you cancel when you ask to screen them...next you will have to have a wheel chair ramp on your Prius!!!


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Divad7 said:


> What if the dog was all muddy and had the odor of 100 homeless people put together? If the dog was an actual service dog, and you refused it out of the basis of it being muddy and smelly, could you get deactivated?


Make sure to collect cleaning fee


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> ***Last update ..... After my reactivation from the incident on Thursday...I went out and worked Saturday, took Sunday off... Monday came and my account was on hold again... an email came today saying the case was reopened and a final termination was issued based on denying a person of religion , race or handicap. So bottom line... A person can just march into your car and tell you to lick their dogs B-hole.. you don't take them and you're fired... that's what this world has come to. Have fun with that everybody!!


Sorry that you got deactivated again.. I think your future plan was a good one (ask the tasks and judge from there), I wish you'd seen my guide prior to this. For anyone who hasn't read my guide yet, please do, before you get a service dog ride.



Divad7 said:


> What if the dog was all muddy and had the odor of 100 homeless people put together? If the dog was an actual service dog, and you refused it out of the basis of it being muddy and smelly, could you get deactivated?


Technically yes, although I would say if it's that muddy (smelly is subjective) grab a picture of it. It's kinda like refusing a pax because they are too dirty. It's going to be a "they say it's because of racism, you say they were dirty" kind of argument. If they are really that bad and you have proof, you might be able to argue it. It's probably better to just put down a towel and if it gets off the towel go the cleaning fee route.

All that being said, no self respecting service dog handler will allow their dog to get in that bad of a condition (so you'll probably identify them as a faker with the second question).


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Sorry that you got deactivated again.. I think your future plan was a good one (ask the tasks and judge from there), I wish you'd seen my guide prior to this. For anyone who hasn't read my guide yet, please do, before you get a service dog ride.
> 
> Technically yes, although I would say if it's that muddy (smelly is subjective) grab a picture of it. It's kinda like refusing a pax because they are too dirty. It's going to be a "they say it's because of racism, you say they were dirty" kind of argument. If they are really that bad and you have proof, you might be able to argue it. It's probably better to just put down a towel and if it gets off the towel go the cleaning fee route.
> 
> All that being said, no self respecting service dog handler will allow their dog to get in that bad of a condition (so you'll probably identify them as a faker with the second question).


Thank you for taking the time to say that. I appreciate it. As I've said before, this was the 1st time I ever declined someone with a dog. My decision was based on the fact that the PAX seemed very unstable. Truth be told the dog was adorable..I love all animals..Something just didn't feel right about this woman so when I screened her and she demanded that I cancel..I saw no other option. She could of made up worse things if I had taken her.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> If you had a 3 o'clock doctors appointment... and you showed up and just walked past the secretary ... straight into the treatment area.. the secretary would say "hey, you can't just go back there"... to which you would say "I HAVE AN APPOINTMENT!!! THAT'S ILLeagal!!! CANCEl MY APPOINTMENT!!!"???? Then sue the doctors office for declining treatment to an appointment.


Except she didn't just walk by. You said that she verified the name on the account and you confirmed it. It was only then that she started to get into the car. Was she supposed to just stand there until you give her a verbal permission to get in?


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Syn said:


> Except she didn't just walk by. You said that she verified the name on the account and you confirmed it. It was only then that she started to get into the car. Was she supposed to just stand there until you give her a verbal permission to get in?


No ...she first exited the liquor store, late, with the dog on a makeshift leash. She then ignored me sitting directly in front of the store with my hazard lights on and walked about 20 feet past my car. As I started to screen shoot the cancel screen from the timer being expired..She came up from the back..Tried to open the door..I rolled the window down..She peaked over and asked if the person's name on the account said "Dani". I said yes, then she again tried to just enter my car without mentioning the dog. I said in a calm voice, "Hey come to the window..You can't just take that dog in here" . She then began to freak out on me..Starts screaming that it's a service dog..I then asked "That's a service dog?" . When I asked that, she immediately started screaming for me to cancel the ride because she was having me fired. I could do nothing more at that point..


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Uber’s response indicates the ride was not denied because of the service dog question. My thinking is that you could have it appealed.
The company said it was regarding religion, race or (third factor), but not the service dog.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Uber's response indicates the ride was not denied because of the service dog question. My thinking is that you could have it appealed.
> The company said it was regarding religion, race or (third factor), but not the service dog.


It would be common legal vernacular to say that denying a service dog was discrimination against the disabled (some people still use the term handicapped, although it's mostly fallen out of favor at this point). Technically the service dogs themselves have no rights (at least not public access ones), it's the disabled handler that does (to be accompanied by their medical equipment, for example, a service dog). So that wording doesn't seem odd (from a "legalese" standpoint), a bit dated, but not odd.

It seems like he did appeal it, which is probably why he was reinstated at first while they considered it, but, unfortunately, it seems they came back with their decision against him.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Maybe this can help clear things up lol

THERE DOESNT EVEN HAVE TO BE A DOG lol

If A rider says there was a service dog than it was there. It won't happen after one complaint may BE a warning but after a few adios lol


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Uber's response indicates the ride was not denied because of the service dog question. My thinking is that you could have it appealed.
> The company said it was regarding religion, race or (third factor), but not the service dog.


Uber's email toward the end implied that the ADA has a rule stating that you can't deny a rider because of allergies or fear of dogs. Since I NEVER once stated either of those as being the reason I cancelled. I did just write back to Uber to make sure they understand that the woman demanded that I cancel and was screaming at me which made me feel unsafe. I also mentioned that she appeared to be under the influence while exiting the liquor store. In a final adage , I stated that the dog was harmless to me and the reason for cancellation was "Rider made me feel unsafe"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Seems like an excellent defense, try to be polite and professional, hopefully she loses it with the uber rep lol


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> "but, but *It's a service dog*, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!!


She said right there it was a service dog. As per Uber policy and the law as it's written now, you are legally obligated to take her. She's not required to provide any further proof or evidence other than that declaration.

As for her yelling, she will claim she was defensive as you immediately told her she cannot take the dog. You did not ask at first whether it was a service animal and appeared question her honesty when she told you it was.

Yeah she may be full of doo, or maybe she's legit and heard people question her dog one too many times. Either way, good luck in your fight but I believe you're pissing in the wind here.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

RynoHawk said:


> She said right there it was a service dog. As per Uber policy and the law as it's written now, you are legally obligated to take her. She's not required to provide any further proof or evidence other than that declaration.
> 
> As for her yelling, she will claim she was defensive as you immediately told her she cannot take the dog. You did not ask at first whether it was a service animal and appeared question her honesty when she told you it was.
> 
> Yeah she may be full of doo, or maybe she's legit and heard people question her dog one too many times. Either way, good luck in your fight but I believe you're pissing in the wind here.


Agreed...I've accepted my fate..Take it as a cautionary tale...I was starting to feel like it was just a matter of time until some bad confrontation was going to go down...Too many sketchy pool PAX being weird and aggressive. You have no idea who's getting in your car or if they will get along with the other POOL PAX. Having ride prices that low really brings out the riff raff that should be taking the bus. It was getting on my nerves.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Julescase said:


> *(Will my head be snapped off for liking this post? LMAO)*
> 
> Those damn dogs, always expecting a free ride.
> 
> ...


Yes it will...you are clearly on the side of _Reason. _Such is not allowed in these parts, young lady. 



dnlbaboof said:


> so whats the deal, isnt there some kind of doctors note or other documentation the owner has to have to prove its a service dog, any rider could just claim their vicious pooch is a "service" dog, and shouldnt uber demand this documentation before firing drivers?


There most certainly is! And they can be had for a mere penance of $19.95 to $39.95 - depending on which website one orders from 

https://www.google.com/search?q=fak...sFQKHVBFCZQQ_AUICygC&biw=1164&bih=615#imgrc=_































They even have an Uber Friendly Version!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

O-Side_Uber said:


> ***She absolutely did NOT mention anything about a service dog until after I said "Hey, you can't just take that dog in here" implying she needed to make arrangements with me 1st.. like.. can I put him in the hatchback? Can I at least throw down a blanket etc... She immediately screamed at me to cancel the ride. It was clear there was a huge problem here.. and since I hadn't started the trip yet.. I obliged her screaming request and canceled ....it wasn't worth dealing with her.. she seemed like a lunatic ... I canceled and left .. I have since re-evaluated how will deal with a similar situation in the future. I will ask what the dog is trained to do, film her response and make a determination from there


That's not the implication I would get from those words. I'd assume you were refusing the dog completely.

A "Just give me a minute for me to get a blanket/seat cover for your dog" would be way better. If the reply is "Oh, it's a service dog, she'll sit/lie down at my feet" then don't even bother asking about training. It's almost certainly a service dog. If not, then ask the 2 questions as you get the blanket, and go from there.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> There most certainly is! And they can be had for a mere penance of $19.95 to $39.95 - depending on which website one orders from


Rabies shot not included


----------



## Lonesome Hobo (Oct 29, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> How do I get her last name?


It should be in the invoice on your dashboard.
Having said that... I am not sure you'll get very far with this. That's not the dog-person-me talking but the Uberling-me, as one of the relatively small set of people that have some empathy for you - and your situation.
I don't mind having the significance of a grain of sand in the Uber world - only because I have had no issues like yours. The powerlessness vested in us is pretty extreme. The fact is that from Uber, through the police and justice system, to the man in the street, to the riders, nobody actually gives a FF about drivers' problems. OK, maybe a skewed media interest, looking for the next headline - in which case you would have been better off if that was a pit bull and tore your jugular out .... oh wait..then it really would not matter.....

Sorry matey. I am not being facetious, just cynical to the extreme. I am surprised that with a high rating and being a new driver (probably still in the golden boy honeymoon period where I gather they ply you with trips) they chose to deactivate you over this. I guess only you and the rider know exactly what transpired.

Civil case? That sounds a lot like what Sir Humprey would have called a courageous thing.
And given what a heap of other threads are prognosticating about our collective future, that Golden may have done you a big favour.
I know if it rankles, it just effing rankles and you want to do something about it - but take a deep breath and make sure you count all costs before you get into the chain-mail....

Good luck

LH


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Well, there is this~

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...new-laws-crack-down-fake-service-dogs-n871541

*Collared: New laws crack down on fake service dogs*
*Nearly two dozen states have tightened the leash recently on pet-owners illegitimately passing off Fido as a service animal.*


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Rabies shot not included
> 
> View attachment 228165


LOL.... I think I might consider getting a metal barrier that separates me from the passengers if I got one of those dogs


----------



## fwdmarch (Aug 28, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's not the implication I would get from those words. I'd assume you were refusing the dog completely.
> 
> A "Just give me a minute for me to get a blanket/seat cover for your dog" would be way better. If the reply is "Oh, it's a service dog, she'll sit/lie down at my feet" then don't even bother asking about training. It's almost certainly a service dog. If not, then ask the 2 questions as you get the blanket, and go from there.


If anyone shows you one of these cards you can almost be certain it's a fake service animal as the ADA explicitly states registration or licenses are NOT required for a service animal. Especially egregious is the one that has both Emotional support dog and Service dog on the card as the two are legally separate distinctions.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

fwdmarch said:


> If anyone shows you one of these cards you can *almost* be certain it's a fake service animal as the ADA explicitly states registration or licenses are NOT required for a service animal. Especially egregious is the one that has both Emotional support dog and Service dog on the card as the two are legally separate distinctions.


_Fixed that for ya..._


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Funny Service Dog owner
How a Service Dog behaves
How a real Service Dog owner feels
HaHa


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

fwdmarch said:


> If anyone shows you one of these cards you can almost be certain it's a fake service animal as the ADA explicitly states registration or licenses are NOT required for a service animal. Especially egregious is the one that has both Emotional support dog and Service dog on the card as the two are legally separate distinctions.


Correct, and I'd go a step further pointing out the Assistance Dogs of America (ADA har har har) for a Canadian service dog (they don't have the ADA in Canada, they have their own form of it, but it's fairly different). If that isn't a clue that the ID is fake, I'm not sure what is.



UberLaLa said:


> Funny Service Dog owner
> How a Service Dog behaves
> How a real Service Dog owner feels
> HaHa


Don't get me wrong, Drew Lynch and Stella are awesome (and I've posted his videos before too) but I don't count as how a real service dog owner feels? 

My favorite part of that video was the "under the seat" song and "Is she going to be here the whole flight? Nope, at 20,000 feet she's going to get up to start taking drink orders".


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> Correct, and I'd go a step further pointing out the Assistance Dogs of America (ADA har har har) for a Canadian service dog (they don't have the ADA in Canada, they have their own form of it, but it's fairly different). If that isn't a clue that the ID is fake, I'm not sure what is.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, Drew Lynch and Stella are awesome (and I've posted his videos before too) but I don't count as how a real service dog owner feels?
> 
> My favorite part of that video was the "under the seat" song and "Is she going to be here the whole flight? Nope, at 20,000 feet she's going to get up to start taking drink orders".


Only mentioned the, _How a real Service Dog owner feels. _To say, harassing real owners isn't cool.

Yeah, the "Under the Seat" song worked great...lol.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

"Down where it's smaller, I hate her collar, under the seat." Hehe, I actually had to pause the video I was laughing so hard the first time.

In all seriousness though, being discriminated against sucks. I think it's one of those things you have to experience to truly understand. People get so caught up in the whole fake service dogs thing (which, I admit, sucks). We probably hate it more than ya'll do because it puts our very freedom at risk (if our real service dogs get attacked and won't work, we lose our independence). However, people forget that for real service dogs is not that we WANT to take our dog everywhere, we HAVE to take our dog everywhere (which is a real burden really, but it's better than being stuck at home, so we do it). I would say if anyone does encounter a service dog, keep that in mind. Do ask the two questions, but do it respectfully, not accusingly. The fakes will out themselves without even meaning to, and it just might be a real handler.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> "Down where it's smaller, I hate her collar, under the seat." Hehe, I actually had to pause the video I was laughing so hard the first time.
> 
> In all seriousness though, being discriminated against sucks. I think it's one of those things you have to experience to truly understand. People get so caught up in the whole fake service dogs thing (which, I admit, sucks). We probably hate it more than ya'll do because it puts our very freedom at risk (if our real service dogs get attacked and won't work, we lose our independence). However, people forget that for real service dogs is not that we WANT to take our dog everywhere, we HAVE to take our dog everywhere (which is a real burden really, but it's better than being stuck at home, so we do it). I would say if anyone does encounter a service dog, keep that in mind.  Do ask the two questions, but do it respectfully, not accusingly. The fakes will out themselves without even meaning to, and it just might be a real handler.


Real Service Dog owners need to do this to the fakes! lol


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

I’m not suing anyone because the service dog law is too vague, and the ADA appear to be bullies. This woman was practically skipping out of the liquor store without any signs of handicap. The dog was on a makeshift leash... I’m old school man... handicapped used to mean...blind, deaf.. wheelchair bound....Able bodied women that use the service dog excuse should be ashamed. To think they are terrorizing uber and lyft drivers that are desperately trying to keep their cars clean and passengers happy... All for a $3 POOL ride. Getting people fired...Not even trying to make the dog look like a service dog. I’m done... I spend an hour a day detailing my car inside an out.. All my problems started last month when I was forced to accept POOL.. I was never opted in..Uber just started throwing them to me. My job with them ended within one month of being forced to take POOL. I was a great driver ... 900 rides 9.95 , 60 compliments.... 1.2 years working for uber. This drunk angry woman gets me fired the day before rents due??? What a monster . I would never have denied an actual handicapped person...I still maintain she was lying about the service dog. It was more than likely an ESD


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Not saying that this woman is right or wrong. She has numerous health issues. Yet, she looks healthy. And has a legal Service Dog.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Real Service Dog owners need to do this to the fakes! lol


That dude is an obvious fake.. Why the heck would anyone do that? I don't understand why people do this stuff. Faking service dogs (and in doing so, a disability), faking service (go join the Army dude), I recall one lady getting in trouble for faking being black (really?), I just don't get it.

There are several videos of real service dog handlers calling out fakes out there (YouTube mostly). People should still have a greater self respect for themselves though.


----------



## ToughTommy (Feb 26, 2016)

I would lean on rating, her yelling at you before getting in and get away from service dog issue. It's the rider showing disrespect before getting in not the dog is the issue I would focus on.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Not saying that this woman is right or wrong. She has numerous health issues. Yet, she looks healthy. And has a legal Service Dog.


Ah yes, Dominique and Max, they have quite a following. Many (I might even say most) disabilities can't be seen. I'm Autistic for example but you couldn't tell it by looking at me. You also can't see my CVID. I do have some minor mobility issues that if you watch closely for you might spot, but many don't even notice that.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Pawtism said:


> That dude is an obvious fake.. Why the heck would anyone do that? I don't understand why people do this stuff. Faking service dogs (and in doing so, a disability), faking service (go join the Army dude), I recall one lady getting in trouble for faking being black (really?), I just don't get it.
> 
> There are several videos of real service dog handlers calling out fakes out there (YouTube mostly). People should still have a greater self respect for themselves though.


Who knows why people do the _strange _things they do~






And~


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Not saying that this woman is right or wrong. She has numerous health issues. Yet, she looks healthy. And has a legal Service Dog.


It's 2018!!!! We have so many devices available to aid humans...This is a joke!!! My friend that actually co-signed for my car pulls this crap too. She has diebetis and a stomach pump ... She claims her dog is a service dog so she can have access and take him everywhere.. but he really ISN'T a service dog.. She just lies and says he is... I gave her crap about it...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

With Uber the driver can be deactivated simply because a passenger 'reports' them for, _driving recklessly; under the influence; making racial comments; having aggressive behavior; sexual advances; service dog rejecting; etc.
_
Even if none of the above is actually true. Every driver is at risk, at all times. Pool passengers appear to have a greater chance of being squirrely and making these types of false claims. So, best to avoid Poo as much as possible. And, be careful not to give passengers any cause or ammunition to make these false claims.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> What about the drivers who really are raping women?


What about the pax who are raping drivers?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> It's 2018!!!! We have so many devices available to aid humans...This is a joke!!! My friend that actually co-signed for my car pulls this crap too. She has diebetis and a stomach pump ... She claims her dog is a service dog so she can have access and take him everywhere.. but he really ISN'T a service dog.. She just lies and says he is... I gave her crap about it...


If you know of a device (besides my service dog) that will alert me before a sensory overload event and can apply pressure properly to help end it, I'm more than interested. I'm sure others would be interested in a detector that can give them 5-10 minutes warning of a seizure. You invent it, we'll buy it.

If the dog isn't actually trained to warn her of blood sugar spikes, then what your friend is doing is despicable, and you are right to give her crap about it. Based on just the sound of your encounter, you're probably right that it was an ESA (while Golden's are common service dogs, a make shift leash isn't so common for service dogs). Now you know the two questions and could identify her as a faker (preferably on camera), as she probably would have said "emotional support".

I am sorry for what happened to you and that you didn't get this info until it was too late (I wrote the guide, which as you saw is quite long and in depth, primarily so people could be informed ahead of time). However, don't take it out on everyone who is disabled, we don't want our disabilities anymore than you want us to have them.

As someone that does have to take their dog everywhere (we don't see it as "get to" we see it as "have to"), I can assure you that even with the ADA's protection (it would be an outright nightmare without it), it's still a challenge. It takes you one and a half minutes (if that) to run into a convenience store, grab some chips and a drink, pay, and leave. It takes me twice that (at least). Not because of my mobility, but because I have to get the dog out, leash her up, figure out how I'm going to carry the chips and the drink with one hand (which, with practice, isn't too bad, but can be if it's more than just that to carry), etc. It's one of those things that until you've had to do it, you don't realize how much extra work is really involved. Never mind school, where I have to carry my chips and a drink, pull my bag and handle the dog all at once (that starts getting tricky).


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

You can’t tell by appearance if they need a service dog, I have a couple friends who have legitimate service dogs due seizure disorders, thru are trained to recognize cues for an upcoming seizures. You would never know they had an issue by watching how they behave.

Granted this pax might have been lying about it, but remember don’t judge by appearance, skipping to the car or running to the car doesn’t mean they have no disabilities.

There are service dogs for diabetics and other issues.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

What fake ID?? You better make room for Peewee.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Is it that big of a deal to have a vest on your service dog? Real or not..At least TRY to look official... be sympathetic to the drivers.. bring a small blanket etc... Yes I have sheets to put down in my car.. but if a dog person just tries to enter my vehicle without giving me a chance.. it shows that they are being rude and entitled. In 900 rides I’ve had about 5 dog people .. one claimed service dog and it had a vest. The others gave me a heads up and all was good. This chick was the type that prays someone will give her crap and purposely makes life difficult for the public . To order a POOL ride and force everyone around you to suffer is selfish.. My stance isn’t going to be changed...I do sympathize with the seizure condition and I’m not saying that you don’t deserve a service animal... I know my life is easier than yours.. please know you have my sympathy... Uber offers UberAssist and I feel the able body people are taking UBERPOOL with a dog are taking advantage of it.. disabled legally or not.. As the law stands now.. I can claim PTSD from dealing with uber pool pax this last month. My triggers? Doors slamming.. Drunken and aggressive pax scaring me and the other passengers... Now let my dog ruin your car or I’ll have you fired ! Due to these types of people , there likely will be an official registry in the future and your dog will be required to wear the vest.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Is it that big of a deal to have a vest on your service dog? Real or not..At least TRY to look official... be sympathetic to the drivers.. bring a small blanket etc... Yes I have sheets to put down in my car.. but if a dog person just tries to enter my vehicle without giving me a chance.. it shows that they are being rude and entitled. In 900 rides I've had about 5 dog people .. one claimed service dog and it had a vest. The others gave me a heads up and all was good. This chick was the type that prays someone will give her crap and purposely makes life difficult for the public . To order a POOL ride and force everyone around you to suffer is selfish.. My stance isn't going to be changed...I do sympathize with the seizure condition and I'm not saying that you don't deserve a service animal... I know my life is easier than yours.. please know you have my sympathy... Uber offers UberAssist and I feel the able body people are taking UBERPOOL with a dog are taking advantage of it.. disabled legally or not.. As the law stands now.. I can claim PTSD from dealing with uber pool pax this last month. My triggers? Doors slamming.. Drunken and aggressive pax scaring me and the other passengers... Now let my dog ruin your car or I'll have you fired ! Due to these types of people , there likely will be an official registry in the future and your dog will be required to wear the vest.


Mine does usually wear her vest (the Cowboy's jersey in the photo was for a football game). There are times she won't though. I'm currently in the desert SW and in the summer it gets to (and over) 100 degrees. She's already in a fur jacket with the sun beating down on her, if she's going to be outside more than about 3 minutes, I'll take the vest off. Most places we go though, she does wear her vest. For some people it's a stigma thing. Not everyone is as open about being disabled as I am. I talk about it pretty freely (especially in some of my other posts on other subjects). For some, it's a taboo that has to be hidden. I mean, walking around with a dog in most public (especially indoor) places is going to get you attention (even if you don't want it), but I guess they figure it's worse with a bright red (or pink, as my dog's is) vest on.

Personally, the main reason I have mine in a vest isn't because of the general public at all, it's because I don't want to be asked "is that a service dog?" everywhere I go. It's just easier with the vest. I doubt there will ever be a requirement to wear it (for exactly the reasons I do sometimes take hers off), but maybe there will be some kind of registry (ID/tag/whatever) one day. I would actually support one, if they could find a way to do it. There really isn't a practical way currently.

UberAssist isn't everywhere (it's not here for example). Since we don't have it here, I really don't know much about it other than the drivers get a bit of extra training. I'd have to imagine they aren't as quick of a response either. Disabled pax are going to mirror normal pax. Meaning that some (like myself) would pay for an X simply because we aren't willing to share the ride (and don't want to take a chance on pool). Others are broker (go figure, disabled people might be on an fixed income) and take the cheapest option, just like every other broke pax. You see it as "them trying to take advantage of it" they see it as "trying to live a semi normal life". It's easy to begrudge the disabled when you aren't disabled.

I'd say everyone should avoid pool, after all, those do tend to be the poorer people, and with them, tends to come trouble. I am NOT saying that poor people are trouble (I grew up poor, and many poor people are good people just trying to get by), I'm saying that the odds of problem increase (exponentially) the lower down the financial spectrum you go. A driver looking to mitigate some of those issues would do well to avoid pool. Ironically, the sweet spot is kinda in the lower to middle, middle class. Once you pass a certain point there, your odds for issues (different kinds of issues) starts going up again the higher you go up the financial spectrum (like, rich snobs who expect everything handed to them). In other words, both the rich and the poor can be problematic, for different (but equally annoying) reasons.

This one pax does sound like she had many issues, and very well may have been faking. I'd have loved to have known her answers, as I'm betting she'd either say "you can't ask me that" or "emotional support", and either way you'd know she was a faker. Alas, we'll probably never know for sure now. I really am sorry you had it happen (I'm sure if you'd seen my guide prior to it, you'd have known to ask the two questions). All I'm saying is, don't take one faker (if she is a faker) out on all disabled people. Those of us with real service dogs, don't always act that way.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Mine does usually wear her vest (the Cowboy's jersey in the photo was for a football game). There are times she won't though. I'm currently in the desert SW and in the summer it gets to (and over) 100 degrees. She's already in a fur jacket with the sun beating down on her, if she's going to be outside more than about 3 minutes, I'll take the vest off. Most places we go though, she does wear her vest. For some people it's a stigma thing. Not everyone is as open about being disabled as I am. I talk about it pretty freely (especially in some of my other posts on other subjects). For some, it's a taboo that has to be hidden. I mean, walking around with a dog in most public (especially indoor) places is going to get you attention (even if you don't want it), but I guess they figure it's worse with a bright red (or pink, as my dog's is) vest on.
> 
> Personally, the main reason I have mine in a vest isn't because of the general public at all, it's because I don't want to be asked "is that a service dog?" everywhere I go. It's just easier with the vest. I doubt there will ever be a requirement to wear it (for exactly the reasons I do sometimes take hers off), but maybe there will be some kind of registry (ID/tag/whatever) one day. I would actually support one, if they could find a way to do it. There really isn't a practical way currently.
> 
> ...


You have been extremely thoughtful and cool about my posts.. I thank you ...Let's hope the ADA uses some of its billions of dollars to fund a service for folks with similar circumstances. Bottom line, uber x and pool drivers HAVE NO MEDICAL TRAINING! I was watching a past news story about service dogs last night.. the disabled person being interviewed said "the dog is trained to alert by ripping apart whatever is in front of it" I had to laugh at that .. I mean really? If there's even a chance you might have a medical emergency on the ride.. what the heck is an uber driver going to do? The ADA has sued for billions and there isn't an equipped service to help those in need? It's uber pool ? And that's it? And as I stated , 75% of my pings are for UBERPOOL here in San Diego since about a month ago... I had always been opted out on POOL. Then they mysteriously just started being the main requests I get. The other pings have mostly been UberX , long pick up fee possible. If I declined the Pool rides , I would most certainly be squeezed off the system by uber. I went a full year without a complaint of any kind.. then when this pool thing got forced, they started rolling in... bad car , unprofessional etc... I literally spend an hour detailing my ride and throughout the day.. it's a 2016 vehicle ..this stuff was just happening on POOL in a focused part of Vista .. which is the hoodiest part of north county we have here.. unfortunately I live near the fwy that heads there .. and I can't avoid the calls... the riders were getting worse each week.. I'd look at their fares and they were only paying like $2 for the ride because of rider promos... Uber is pushing pool HARD!!! We're only getting like a buck a head for each additional pickup ...It was time to go.. My safety was at risk here.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> You have been extremely thoughtful and cool about my posts.. I thank you ...Let's hope the ADA uses some of its billions of dollars to fund a service for folks with similar circumstances. Bottom line, uber x and pool drivers HAVE NO MEDICAL TRAINING! I was watching a past news story about service dogs last night.. the disabled person being interviewed said "the dog is trained to alert by ripping apart whatever is in front of it" I had to laugh at that .. I mean really? If there's even a chance you might have a medical emergency on the ride.. what the heck is an uber driver going to do? The ADA has sued for billions and there isn't an equipped service to help those in need? It's uber pool ? And that's it? And as I stated , 75% of my pings are for UBERPOOL here in San Diego since about a month ago... I had always been opted out on POOL. Then they mysteriously just started being the mane requests I get. The other pings have mostly been UberX , long pick up fee possible. If I declined the Pool rides , I would most certainly be squeezed off the system by uber. I went a full year without a complaint of any kind.. then when this pool thing got forced, they started rolling in... bad car , unprofessional etc... I literally spend an hour detailing my ride and throughout the day.. it's a 2016 vehicle ..this stuff was just happening on POOL in a focused part of Vista .. which is the hoodiest part of north county we have here.. unfortunately I live near the fwy that heads there .. and I can't avoid the calls... the riders were getting getting worse each week.. I'd look at there fares and they were only paying like $2 for the ride because of rider promos... Uber is pushing pool HARD!!! We're only getting like a buck a head for each additional pickup ...It was time to go.. My safety was at risk here.


Most welcome, and yeah pool is no beuno. From what I've seen, if you keep declining pool (you have to do it a lot, like for a month or two straight), the algorithm seems to figure out that you aren't likely to take them and stops offering them so much. I mean, I know that's of little help to you now. There is a saying we have here (and I haven't said it until now because I didn't want you to think I was directing it towards you, or being negative about you. The saying is "only a fool does pool". Please understand I am not calling you a fool or anything. It's just something we often say to express pretty much the same points you've already made about pool. It sucks, and frankly no one should probably do it. Some people feel they have to (as they are full timers maybe and they need every ride, or they are on a quest and need the rides). However, for anyone else reading this and wondering, that's what I've kind of noticed (about the algorithm).

As for the "other options" the whole point is to make it so that the disabled can have a normal life. We should be able to just call an Uber and go, like everyone else. Plus, they really need to keep those "other options" (like WAV) available for those who really need it. If you have a powered wheel chair and need a WAV the current wait is like 2 hours most places (longer in some). If people who fit just fine in a normal vehicle (who just have service dogs or collapsible wheel chairs and can walk short distances or whatever) were to start using the WAVs also, that wait would increase to, well, like 8 hours? I don't know exactly and really don't feel like doing the math, but you get the idea, it would be impossible. Those of us who can fit in a normal vehicle need to take a normal vehicle. UberAssist is for like the elderly (or mobility challenged) who need a hand in and out of the car, that kind of thing. The rest don't need medical help (that's what their dog and/or chair is for), they need a ride (nothing more, nothing less), same as any other pax.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

I was well aware of UberFOOL that’s why I never opted in.. but truth be told.. I didn’t have two months to decline rides .. I had just worked 15 days in a row.. 7 hour shifts..when this incident came to a head... I had rent and car payments due. No time for games.. This young able woman really gave me the shaft. But oh well... it’s history now..I’ve tried declining POOL requests , but after 3 declines it would boot me off. I needed the work. I’ve since applied for another side gig.. my background check and dmv is all good...it seems for one reason or another most drivers only last a year with Uber.. Maybe those running XL have better clientele and can go longer.. the rest are at the mercy of the PAX. Never in my life have I ever seen city bus drivers or taxi drivers held to such scrutiny as uber drivers .. We’re just moms, dads, and friends from high school trying to make ends meet that have a car and a phone... paying $4 a gallon for gas and using our personal vehicles.. The public takes advantage because Uber promotes such behaviors ...


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I was well aware of UberFOOL that's why I never opted in.. but truth be told.. I didn't have two months to decline rides .. I had just worked 15 days in a row.. 7 hour shifts..when this incident came to a head... I had rent and car payments due. No time for games.. This young able woman really gave me the shaft. But oh well... it's history now..I've tried declining POOL requests , but after 3 declines it would boot me off. I needed the work. I've since applied for another side gig.. my background check and dmv is all good...it seems for one reason or another most drivers only last a year with Uber.. Maybe those running XL have better clientele and can go longer.. the rest are at the mercy of the PAX. Never in my life have I ever seen city bus drivers or taxi drivers held to such scrutiny as uber drivers .. We're just moms, dads, and friends from high school trying to make ends meet that have a car and a phone... paying $4 a gallon for gas and using our personal vehicles.. The public takes advantage because Uber promotes such behaviors ...


I have to agree with that. It's sad, but it's also true.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I'm not suing anyone because the service dog law is too vague, and the ADA appear to be bullies. This woman was practically skipping out of the liquor store without any signs of handicap. The dog was on a makeshift leash... I'm old school man... handicapped used to mean...blind, deaf.. wheelchair bound....Able bodied women that use the service dog excuse should be ashamed. To think they are terrorizing uber and lyft drivers that are desperately trying to keep their cars clean and passengers happy... All for a $3 POOL ride. Getting people fired...Not even trying to make the dog look like a service dog. I'm done... I spend an hour a day detailing my car inside an out.. All my problems started last month when I was forced to accept POOL.. I was never opted in..Uber just started throwing them to me. My job with them ended within one month of being forced to take POOL. I was a great driver ... 900 rides 9.95 , 60 compliments.... 1.2 years working for uber. This drunk angry woman gets me fired the day before rents due??? What a monster . I would never have denied an actual handicapped person...I still maintain she was lying about the service dog. It was more than likely an ESD


There's a lot of issues that dogs help with that you can't see. Epilepsy, diabetes, etc.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> There's a lot of issues that dogs help with that you can't see. Epilepsy, diabetes, etc.


Yes there are many issues that a dog can assist with .. but None of which an Uber driver can help with in an emergency ... That's really my point. Is the dog going to bust out shock paddles and bring you back to life? Is the dog gonna jump in the drivers seat and know where the nearest hospital is? Everyone chimes in with the "hidden disabilities" remarks.. but fails to see that an Uber driver CAN NOT HELP YOU IN AN EMERGENCY.


----------



## Divad7 (Apr 28, 2018)

What if a pax claimed her Pot Belly pig or Miniature Horse is a service animal? Could you get in trouble for rejecting them?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Yes there are many issues that a dog can assist with .. but None of which an Uber driver can help with in an emergency ... That's really my point. Is the dog going to bust out shock paddles and bring you back to life? Is the dog gonna jump in the drivers seat and know where the nearest hospital is? Everyone chimes in with the "hidden disabilities" remarks.. but fails to see that an Uber driver CAN NOT HELP YOU IN AN EMERGENCY.


Well that's true of any pax. Just because someone is disabled doesn't mean they're going to have an emergency. Any pax you have with you can suddenly have a heart attack. No one expects the Uber driver to be an EMT.



Divad7 said:


> What if a pax claimed her Pot Belly pig or Miniature Horse is a service animal? Could you get in trouble for rejecting them?


You can reject a pig all day long. Service Animals can only be dogs (and in very rare cases, mini horses). So the pig is clearly not a service animal. As for the mini horse, it might be a service animal, but for mini horses there are also size restrictions. So unless you're driving a van or something, odds are you can refuse the mini horse, citing size restrictions (it's not gonna fit).

The mini horses are very rare, I actually work in the field and have many disabled clients with service animals. So I am exposed to far more service animals than the average person, and I still have yet to see a mini horse in person.


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Yes there are many issues that a dog can assist with .. but None of which an Uber driver can help with in an emergency ... That's really my point. Is the dog going to bust out shock paddles and bring you back to life? Is the dog gonna jump in the drivers seat and know where the nearest hospital is? Everyone chimes in with the "hidden disabilities" remarks.. but fails to see that an Uber driver CAN NOT HELP YOU IN AN EMERGENCY.


Dafuq does that have to do with anything?

Get over yourself. The law is in place because our society, until the early 90s, was very inhospitable to everyone with disabilities. There's always a reason it's too difficult, inconvenient, or expensive to provide accommodations. If you aren't willing to obey the law, stop driving. There is momentum to create national standards for service dogs, but until it happens THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT. So let's all stop b****ing about it, k'kay?


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Dafuq does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Get over yourself. The law is in place because our society, until the early 90s, was very inhospitable to everyone with disabilities. There's always a reason it's too difficult, inconvenient, or expensive to provide accommodations. If you aren't willing to obey the law, stop driving. There is momentum to create national standards for service dogs, but until it happens THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT. So let's all stop b****ing about it, k'kay?


So are you saying that Uber shouldn't provide UBERASSIST in every city in America? That untrained Uber X drivers with no medical training should be forced to take people and their dogs ...people that are claiming to have a way higher risk of an emergency than a typical PAX?? I think there's a better solution than just saying too bad eat a turd! This is America .. we LOSE trillions of dollars that we don't even know what happened to the money. You telling me America can't afford a reliable service for the disabled??? Then shame on America! Our government can more than afford it!!!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> So are you saying that Uber shouldn't provide UBERASSIST in every city in America? That untrained Uber X drivers with no medical training should be forced to take people and their dogs ...people that are claiming to have a way higher risk of an emergency than a typical PAX?? I think there's a better solution than just saying too bad eat a turd! This is America .. we LOSE trillions of dollars that we don't even know what happened to the money. You telling me America can't afford a reliable service for the disabled??? Then shame on America! Our government can more than afford it!!!


I fear you overestimate what UberAssist actually is. "uberASSIST vehicles can accommodate folding wheelchairs, walkers, collapsible scooters, but do not have wheelchair-accessible ramps or lifts. Driver-partners will be trained and educated on how to assist riders with disability and mobility challenges, such as how to help transfer riders safely from wheelchair to the car."

Basically put, it's just X, with a little extra training on how to load someone with mobility issues (like the elderly, and physically handicapped) into the car. That's pretty much it. I'm not sure how that's going to be any different than any other X (or even Pool, as much as I dislike it) ride for someone like me. No one needs any medical training, it's not an ambulance service hehe. I'm more than capable of sitting down (and putting my dog at my feet). Don't really need any assistance with that.  There is no reason an X driver can't take a person and their service dog from one spot to another. If there is an emergency you do what you would do if any other pax in your car were having an emergency, you call 911.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

Right... except that a regular pax doesn’t have a dog that can potentially rip the car apart if it has to go into action to warn its owner of an impending seizure or diebetec attack. All the liability gets shifted to the unfortunate uber driver...Anything we do wrong or not quick enough could be a major law suit. It’s sounding like disabled people want to be treated like everyone else, but when they’re late walking out of the liquor store and my screen says cancellation allowed... I can’t cancel because I CANT treat them like the other PAX... if they threaten me or yell at me.. I can’t eject them like other PAX... that’s where the logic seems flawed regarding the “we just want to be treated like everyone else”


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Right... except that a regular pax doesn't have a dog that can potentially rip the car apart if it has to go into action to warn its owner of an impending seizure or diebetec attack. All the liability gets shifted to the unfortunate uber driver...Anything we do wrong or not quick enough could be a major law suit. It's sounding like disabled people want to be treated like everyone else, but when they're late walking out of the liquor store and my screen says cancellation allowed... I can't cancel because I CANT treat them like the other PAX... if they threaten me or yell at me.. I can't eject them like other PAX... that's where the logic seems flawed regarding the "we just want to be treated like everyone else"


A service dog isn't going to do that.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Right... except that a regular pax doesn't have a dog that can potentially rip the car apart if it has to go into action to warn its owner of an impending seizure or diebetec attack. All the liability gets shifted to the unfortunate uber driver...Anything we do wrong or not quick enough could be a major law suit. It's sounding like disabled people want to be treated like everyone else, but when they're late walking out of the liquor store and my screen says cancellation allowed... I can't cancel because I CANT treat them like the other PAX... if they threaten me or yell at me.. I can't eject them like other PAX... that's where the logic seems flawed regarding the "we just want to be treated like everyone else"


A service dog is not going to rip a car apart at all, let alone if they are alerting. If they are alerting they're going to be 100% focused on their handler. An alert is not like a nuke going off lol, different dogs are trained different ways, but it's usually something like putting a paw up on your knee, or nudging your hand with their snout, some will do a low whine, some lick, if walking some will just sit and not move, the most "aggressive" alert I know of would be a single bark (something most don't want to train to these days, as silence is preferred). My dog will put a paw on me if i'm sitting (and usually also nudges), or nudge me if I'm standing.

Again, I know you had a bad situation with that one lady, but that's what I want you to understand, we're not all that one lady. As my name implies I have Autism (Asperger's Syndrome), I also have CVID and a few other things I haven't publicly released (as they are comparatively minor), I use a service dog as well. Have I screamed at you? Or been rude to you? Threatened you? Of course not, that's not how civilized people behave. We're not all this lady. You said she was drunkish, maybe she actually did have a service dog, had already been rejected, was drunk and didn't handle it well. Maybe she is a faker (or had an ESA) and was drunk and crazy. Who knows. However, not all disabled people are represented by this one lady. That's all I want you to see.

If you had ever given me a ride, you'd have seen that I would confirm I had the right driver, would let you know I had a service dog with me and ask if you had a towel or something you'd like down, if so I'd even offer to put it down for you if you wanted. I'd get in, load the dog in (some people load first then get in but we trained for her to load after I'm in as she often goes at my feet), and we'd go on our way. If you asked me the two questions I'd have happily answered them (and probably thanked you for knowing the law). Instead you got drunk lady. I really am sorry that happened to you (and that you didn't know then what you know now). But please understand, that's not all disabled people.

This was, I believe, a training exercise, but here is a dog alerting. First it nudges, then it puts a paw, then paws again until the handler acknowledges it.


----------



## O-Side_Uber (May 4, 2018)

ha..well HER dog(with no vest) didn't seem to be warning her of anything during her tirade..It was actually trying to wander off..The dog paid no attention to either of us...I hesitated to take this woman because she was acting strange and seemed buzzed..I wasn't even sure if she was the PAX who's name was on the account..It all happened so fast...She made no mention of a service dog until AFTER I said she couldn't bring it...Then she flipped out and demanded I cancel the ride... so I did..lesson learned..I've never declined anyone with a dog or disability before this altercation..all past riders with disabilities and people with dogs have been taken by me. I will use my experience to do better at a new company.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> ha..well HER dog(with no vest) didn't seem to be warning her of anything during her tirade..It was actually trying to wander off..The dog paid no attention to either of us...I hesitated to take this woman because she was acting strange and seemed buzzed..I wasn't even sure if she was the PAX who's name was on the account..It all happened so fast...She made no mention of a service dog until AFTER I said she couldn't bring it...Then she flipped out and demanded I cancel the ride... so I did..lesson learned..I've never declined anyone with a dog or disability before this altercation..all past riders with disabilities and people with dogs have been taken by me. I will use my experience to do better at a new company.


I do wish you well at your new place.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Sorry to hear that Uber has not given you the benefit of the doubt. It makes me feel more disposable than before, and it is a morale killer.

I hope you get this resolved. I'm like you: I won't let any unstable people in my car. Uber and Lyft have no (excuse me) fuc__n' idea what we endure during the day.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> With Uber it's guilty until proven innocent. Good luck. There's always lyft.


Or Door Dash, etc.



Julescase said:


> *".....was she even blind?????"*
> 
> Just a reminder that service dogs are used for a wide variety of physical, emotional, and medical reasons, only one of which is to assist folks who cannot see. Don't let the fact that a person who has 20/20 vision _and_ a service dog fool you; blindness is one of hundreds of disabilities that qualify.
> 
> ...


Don't legitimate service dogs have a vest?



dnlbaboof said:


> so whats the deal, isnt there some kind of doctors note or other documentation the owner has to have to prove its a service dog, any rider could just claim their vicious pooch is a "service" dog, and shouldnt uber demand this documentation before firing drivers?


In the case of deactivating drivers because a pax said they were driving impaired, you'd think LUber would contact passengers both before and after the complainer and ask about their rides, not leading questions "did you think your driver was drunk/impaired"? but to ask them generally how their experience was and do they have any comments about the driver. BEFORE they deactivate. Good grief.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> Or Door Dash, etc.
> 
> Don't legitimate service dogs have a vest?
> 
> In the case of deactivating drivers because a pax said they were driving impaired, you'd think LUber would contact passengers both before and after the complainer and ask about their rides, not leading questions "did you think your driver was drunk/impaired"? but to ask them generally how their experience was and do they have any comments about the driver. BEFORE they deactivate. Good grief.


Most do tend to have vests, but they aren't actually required to, and some won't for various reasons. For example, if I was in Vegas (it's 100+ out there) I would likely leave my dog's vest off. For others it's the stigma (although walking around indoors with a dog is going to get you unwanted attention, vest or no vest, in my opinion hehe). The law doesn't require them but most of us use them because we get sick of "is that a service dog?" every place we walk into.

I'd definitely agree on the allegedly intoxicated driver point as well.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> With Uber it's guilty until proven innocent. Good luck. There's always lyft.


It's the same way with Lyft....guilty til proven innocent


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Or Door Dash, etc.
> Don't legitimate service dogs have a vest?


Usually, but only for convenience sake. There is not law requiring it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Don't legitimate service dogs have a vest?





GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Usually, but only for convenience sake. There is not law requiring it.


And then it gets further confused because all of the people who thank you there emotional support animals are service animals go on the internet and buy the vest and put them on their pets. You will see more vest on non service animals then you will on actual service animals, although many disabled people will use the vest to cut down on being questioned, or have the putting the vest on the dogs be the signal to the dog that it is time to get to work.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

anyone who does uber should take all dogs or quit. rules are not in our favor. but in 5 years not even 5 dogs and I got an ada. van wav


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

we are screwed of we dont take..and if accused of drinking we get deactivated.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


It is your duty as a man to put this entitled princess in her place. Take this as far as you can. If you have the time to bring this to court then do it, you can sue any person in civil court. Contact your local media looking for a story. But for all the men out there do not go fetal and let this woman screw you. It will only get worse for the men she comes in contact with if she gets this win.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

first off as I said short and sweet. it's a lose . lose with this take the dog or lose job.i am not going to be lose the job over this as I have alot invested in uber wav. but really should have sided with you for 1 reason UBER POOL WITH A SERVICE ANIMAL?????????


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

I've learned in crazy situations like this to just turn your phone off & drive away. 

Don't cancel or collect a no-show fee, literally do nothing & shut your phone off. 

Later on you can claim your app froze & weren't able to start the ride.


----------



## FLUBBER (Aug 14, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> How do I get her last name?


You will need to have an attorney issue a subpoena to get the riders full name. Alternatively you could use the police and accuse the rider of a criminal complaint such as theft or assault. Police will obtain the riders name from UBER to investigate and make it part of the police report which you can get later. False accusations are too common and cause too many drivers to be deactivated. UBER needs to have a policy that if arider is caught making false allegations against a driver to get him fired and can be proven by dashcam evidence will result in the rider being deactivated. UBERs reporting system is being abused by riders against drivers far too often. Further if rider has violated the UBER TOS severely causing any loss to driver the rider will forfeit his rights to privacy under the TOS and riders name can be given to driver for appropriate action in court to recover damages etc.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

bobby747 said:


> first off as I said short and sweet. it's a lose . lose with this take the dog or lose job.i am not going to be lose the job over this as I have alot invested in uber wav. but really should have sided with you for 1 reason UBER POOL WITH A SERVICE ANIMAL?????????


It's been one year since Uber booted me over that service dog incident. I have since taken my skills (cough) over to Lyft. Looking back I should've just taken that woman and not risked it. It wasn't worth the headache she caused me. Lyft has been better to me. I've only had one questionable service dog. A young woman with a Pitt Bull. She asked if I was ok with her "service dog". Having learned my lesson I just said get in. Even though I didn't ask, she felt a need to tell me it was for her seizures? The dog then scratched her way onto my backseat and started sniffing my face and neck. It also left some claw marks on my seat.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's been one year since Uber booted me over that service dog incident. I have since taken my skills (cough) over to Lyft. Looking back I should've just taken that woman and not risked it.


You sound like a sad, broken defeated man - The model uber/lyft slave partner, congrats


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

O-Side_Uber said:


> How do I get her last name?


You have the waybill with her first name and last initial. That should be enough find someone on Facebook or LinkedIn.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> It's been one year since Uber booted me over that service dog incident. I have since taken my skills (cough) over to Lyft. Looking back I should've just taken that woman and not risked it. It wasn't worth the headache she caused me. Lyft has been better to me. I've only had one questionable service dog. A young woman with a Pitt Bull. She asked if I was ok with her "service dog". Having learned my lesson I just said get in. Even though I didn't ask, she felt a need to tell me it was for her seizures? The dog then scratched her way onto my backseat and started sniffing my face and neck. It also left some claw marks on my seat.


Service dogs will not start sniffing your face and neck....Take pictures of scratches on seat and ask for damages....Maybe she will TRAIN the dog not to scratch an sniff...LOL

OH, and get a DASH CAM...


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

sad but its take the dog or no job....one must make wise choice before saying no...now while all are heading into a hoilday weekend. this guy is trying to find her name to sue..totally useless..i sure hope he has $$$$ reserves to live on till next job..if he does not saying no was really really dumb.....with uber we all know where we stand....


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

O-Side_Uber said:


> I need her last name so I can sue her.
> 
> I'm going after her in court to stop this from happening to more drivers.
> 
> ...


The battle cry of the uninformed.

No, you're not. You're going to go away quietly like after your ridiculous rant is over.

There is no paper to show, EVER. And even ASKING about a disability is against the law. You're not very smart.

No one cares about your Uber days.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

If you'd had a dashcam it would have recorded the audio of your prospect pax saying to cancel the ride. But sounds like it also would have recorded you saying you wouldn't take the dog in the first place. For the love of god man, get a dashcam for your future Lyft riders.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> You sound like a sad, broken defeated man - The model uber/lyft slave partner, congrats





NOXDriver said:


> The battle cry of the uninformed.
> 
> No, you're not. You're going to go away quietly like after your ridiculous rant is over.
> 
> ...


I posted this A YEAR AGO!!! And yes people care about my UBER experiences. I now have 2500K rides on Lyft and a 5* rating. Now go back into your troll-hole keyboard warrior!!!


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Jesus...
When I see dogs, I see $$$.
I have different color fake fur in my glove box and I always have water ready to make a "pee" mark on seat.
Take the dog and the entitled pax.
Drop off end trip.
Make a fake mess with fake fur and water (always claim the stench of urine is horrible).
Take pictures and report to Uber.
Boom $150 cleaning fee and your account is still activated.

It doesn't matter to me if the dog is a service animal or not, IM GETTING PAID BABY.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

smartest answer I ever read here on this subject


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I posted this A YEAR AGO!!! And yes people care about my UBER experiences.


I was tired and missed the age of this thread last night. If you don't mind telling us again, what did you do with regards to this lady and her dog?


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I dont agree somewhat of earning on a dog. but I wont do that as my van has a grip flooring . plastic seats. but to to extreme fraud I will side with u 100% earning $$$. I have a wheelchair set up.. 5 years maybe 5 dogs only. 
on what happened to the lady..I want to know also.. I bet he grew tired of it and let it go... what a real shit show this has become with dogs. I do ada wheelchair.....I think dogs have more rights than my passengers


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

This is/was a very useful and informative thread. I like dogs but not hair and mud. In my 19000 rides I've only ever refused 1 dog. The pax asked me face to face if the dog (old shedding boxer) was ok. As long as he asked I told him no. I felt kind of bad about it but would have felt worse if my back seat was full of hair. I tell them to seat shedding or muddy dogs on the floor. I'm sorry you got deactivated buddy. I do wonder if a dashcam with her saying cancel the ride would have helped you at a greenlight hub though...


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> Jesus...
> When I see dogs, I see $$$.
> I have different color fake fur in my glove box and I always have water ready to make a "pee" mark on seat.
> Take the dog and the entitled pax.
> ...


Read a lot of dick things on this board. But that just about takes the cake. Congrats on being a 5* dick.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

DriverMark said:


> Read a lot of dick things on this board. But that just about takes the cake. Congrats on being a 5* dick.


Eh, at least my account is active and I'm getting paid for the risk I'm transporting. I'll never take a live animal for $3, lol. 
I guess having standards sucks. I think I'm worth more than a $3 ride and having someone's "service animal" flailing about loosely in a serious car accident.
No one wants to talk about the driver and the passenger being at risk having a 20-40 lb animal flailing about in an accident.

If anything they should make laws demanding all animals be in secured carriers for transport on the roadways.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Is it that big of a deal to have a vest on your service dog? Real or not..At least TRY to look official... be sympathetic to the drivers.. bring a small blanket etc... Yes I have sheets to put down in my car.. but if a dog person just tries to enter my vehicle without giving me a chance.. it shows that they are being rude and entitled. In 900 rides I've had about 5 dog people .. one claimed service dog and it had a vest. The others gave me a heads up and all was good. This chick was the type that prays someone will give her crap and purposely makes life difficult for the public . To order a POOL ride and force everyone around you to suffer is selfish.. My stance isn't going to be changed...I do sympathize with the seizure condition and I'm not saying that you don't deserve a service animal... I know my life is easier than yours.. please know you have my sympathy... Uber offers UberAssist and I feel the able body people are taking UBERPOOL with a dog are taking advantage of it.. disabled legally or not.. As the law stands now.. I can claim PTSD from dealing with uber pool pax this last month. My triggers? Doors slamming.. Drunken and aggressive pax scaring me and the other passengers... Now let my dog ruin your car or I'll have you fired ! Due to these types of people , there likely will be an official registry in the future and your dog will be required to wear the vest.


Grow Up.



Pawtism said:


> Well that's true of any pax. Just because someone is disabled doesn't mean they're going to have an emergency. Any pax you have with you can suddenly have a heart attack. No one expects the Uber driver to be an EMT.
> 
> You can reject a pig all day long. Service Animals can only be dogs (and in very rare cases, mini horses). So the pig is clearly not a service animal. As for the mini horse, it might be a service animal, but for mini horses there are also size restrictions. So unless you're driving a van or something, odds are you can refuse the mini horse, citing size restrictions (it's not gonna fit).
> 
> The mini horses are very rare, I actually work in the field and have many disabled clients with service animals. So I am exposed to far more service animals than the average person, and I still have yet to see a mini horse in person.


I'd take this one over a drunk anyday. Although technically I guess that's a therapy unicorn. But I'd take it.

Who s going to be the asshole here who'd deny sick/dying kids this?


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I posted this A YEAR AGO!!! And yes people care about my UBER experiences. I now have 2500K rides on Lyft and a 5* rating. Now go back into your troll-hole keyboard warrior!!!


Hows the lawsuit coming, troll?


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

GreatGooglyMoogly said:


> Dafuq does that have to do with anything?
> 
> Get over yourself. The law is in place because our society, until the early 90s, was very inhospitable to everyone with disabilities. There's always a reason it's too difficult, inconvenient, or expensive to provide accommodations. If you aren't willing to obey the law, stop driving. There is momentum to create national standards for service dogs, but until it happens THERE'S NOTHING YOU CAN DO ABOUT IT. So let's all stop b****ing about it, k'kay?


Oh seriously? Fake service dogs? Ruining cars and getting us complaints about haircand smell. The need ID. I don't buy this service dog nonsense. Get meds



NOXDriver said:


> Hows the lawsuit coming, troll?


Name calling isn't what an adult does and no one is 5.00 after 2500 rides. We're not stupid



bobby747 said:


> I dont agree somewhat of earning on a dog. but I wont do that as my van has a grip flooring . plastic seats. but to to extreme fraud I will side with u 100% earning $$$. I have a wheelchair set up.. 5 years maybe 5 dogs only.
> on what happened to the lady..I want to know also.. I bet he grew tired of it and let it go... what a real shit show this has become with dogs. I do ada wheelchair.....I think dogs have more rights than my passengers


You need a special lisc to do wheel chairs and help people physically. Uber has a special medical transport company where the people have the lisc. You're breaking the law


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberUber81 said:


> Eh, at least my account is active and I'm getting paid for the risk I'm transporting. I'll never take a live animal for $3, lol.
> I guess having standards sucks. I think I'm worth more than a $3 ride and having someone's "service animal" flailing about loosely in a serious car accident.
> No one wants to talk about the driver and the passenger being at risk having a 20-40 lb animal flailing about in an accident.
> 
> If anything they should make laws demanding all animals be in secured carriers for transport on the roadways.


Wouldn't apply to service animals anyway. Would prevent them from tasking.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I have all complete . you really dont know much about it. also ADA..certified by my state..waste of time explanation


----------



## QuanticoUberGeneral (May 19, 2019)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


This is not about a service dog. Don't ever accept poops. They are mentally sick.


----------



## Velos1 (Apr 8, 2019)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


To Uber all driver are guilty, they believe everything the pax says fuber doesn't care to deactivate drivers, one out and 5 sign in. That how fuber operate. That's why I do fuber just to buy me chewing gum. That's all I can afford doing fuber.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Why would a service dog be allowed in a pool? There has to be a line drawn somewhere.

The ADA needs to be revisited.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Why would a service dog be allowed in a pool? There has to be a line drawn somewhere.
> 
> The ADA needs to be revisited.


It may surprise you that many disabled people are poor. I know, shocking right?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


I think you will be OK. As long as you stick to the angry passenger theme. Don't mention the Dog. That's a hot button issue.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> Eh, at least my account is active and I'm getting paid for the risk I'm transporting. I'll never take a live animal for $3, lol.
> I guess having standards sucks. I think I'm worth more than a $3 ride and having someone's "service animal" flailing about loosely in a serious car accident.
> No one wants to talk about the driver and the passenger being at risk having a 20-40 lb animal flailing about in an accident.
> 
> If anything they should make laws demanding all animals be in secured carriers for transport on the roadways.


Willing to steal from people really isn't a brag worthy "standard".

Congratulations, you're a scum bag!

What a standard!



nonononodrivethru said:


> Why would a service dog be allowed in a pool? There has to be a line drawn somewhere.
> 
> The ADA needs to be revisited.


Same reason a Jewish person or an Italian is.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Willing to steal from people really isn't a brag worthy "standard".
> 
> Congratulations, you're a scum bag!
> 
> What a standard!


I'm not bragging. I'm helping drivers not get deactivated. 
Got a bad allergy to dogs? Instead of getting deactivated because of service animal complaints, why not make a quick $150 plus the fare, and take the rest of the day off with your miserable allergic reaction. 
Work smarter, not harder folks.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

UberUber81 said:


> I'm not bragging. I'm helping drivers not get deactivated.
> Got a bad allergy to dogs? Instead of getting deactivated because of service animal complaints, why not make a quick $150 plus the fare, and take the rest of the day off with your miserable allergic reaction.
> Work smarter, not harder folks.


Scumbag thief.



UberUber81 said:


> Make a fake mess with fake fur and water





UberUber81 said:


> It doesn't matter to me if the dog is a service animal or not, IM GETTING PAID BABY.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Boca Ratman said:


> Scumbag thief.


Sure. But at least I'm not deactivated and I got paid for the risk.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

O-Side_Uber said:


> Dropped an Uber X passenger off in Vista CA last night. I was going to end my shift but a "pool" request came in that was only 4 minutes away, so I accepted. The address was a sketchy liquor store on S. Santa Fe. Rider named "Dani". With 30 seconds left on the timer, she comes out of the store with a HUGE golden Retriever. I'm thinking, "No way this is her" . Attractive young woman, early 20's..Beautiful dog. I have learned to keep my doors locked for my protection..especially in sketchy areas like Vista. I roll down my window..She asks me if the name on the account says, "Dani"??? Weird way to ask me that...I said yes..She then attempts to open my back door without mentioning the huge dog. I say hey, hey..come to the window.."you can't take that dog in here" . She starts huffing and puffing with a guilty look on her face..Says, "but, but It's a service dog, that's illegal..I'll have you fired!!! I replied , "That's a service dog?" She then flips out and yells, "go ahead cancel it!!!! I'm going to report you and have you fired from Uber". I was shocked!! I didn't even say anything else. I saw that the timer had run out..I snapped a screenshot and cancelled, as she requested. I get home 30 minutes later..I'm deactivated. I called the Vista sheriff's office this morning. I certainly want to make a complaint against her. The police said it's a civil matter..So I have to go to the court house today to file paperwork. Uber asked for my side of the story. I said it had nothing to do with it being a service dog or not..I just don't tolerate PAX yelling at me or threatening me. I never let PAX into my car that complain or yell before the trip starts. Not worth the bad rating. Before all you dog lovers give me crap...I have on many occasions taken dogs, however those people were always courteous to me and allowed me to transport the dog in the back or at least put a blanket down. This is the first PAX to get irate with me over not immediately letting her in with dog(on pool). Uber is supposed to call me today, however from what I read..It looks like my Uber days are over. 900 rides, 9.95 rating. This is insanity. I need her last name so I can sue her. There's no way that was a 40K service dog. She's made this personal now. I'm going to make her prove that's a service dog and if it's not..hello civil suit. How do I get her last name?


You should have taken the woman and Dog. They will not reactive you.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> This is what happens when normal, mentally healthy, reasonable people let the pablum-puking, liberal/communist politicians pass laws.
> Liberalism is a mental disorder.
> Voting them into power has consequences.
> We (the people) can fix it.
> ...


Typical B.S.- blaming "liberals" for every problem on earth. I'm so done with that crap.


----------



## Peter Vann (Jun 30, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> Instead of speculating, asking her the two questions you're allowed to ask would've served you much better. You're not going to win that fight with pax.
> 
> I'm only commenting based on what you wrote in your post. I wasn't there, nor saw what happened.
> 
> ...


From the description of the woman, it does not sound like asking her those questions would have mattered to her one bit. In fact she might well have said the same thing: "I'll have you fired!" As another poster said - this is what we've created. Esp in California.

This is what happens when you have an entitlement society and a society which elevates dogs to human status. Don't get me wrong, I like dogs. And I've given rides to pax with dogs - but they were polite (pax) and clean (dogs).



Velos1 said:


> To Uber all driver are guilty, they believe everything the pax says fuber doesn't care to deactivate drivers, one out and 5 sign in. That how fuber operate. That's why I do fuber just to buy me chewing gum. That's all I can afford doing fuber.


Uber is a means to an end. Whatever that is. $$ for a vacation. A new guitar. To pay off a loan or bill. Etc. Do NOT make uber your livelihood. Do not depend on uber. Do not consider uber as anything but a temporary source of revenue. That could end at anytime at the whim of uber and some idiot lying pax.


----------

